# Plug That Shit! Current Projects:



## Christopher

So what are we all up to right now? I know some of us (Shannon, Aeolian, & MIA Donnie) are doing the full blown Rock Star Stuff, some of us (Chris & Drew) are doing the serious day job routine, and some of us (Wayne) are just out to lunch (  ).

So don't be shy, step up and tell us all about your current musical projects no matter how big or small (bedroom shredders welcome) with your seven stringers!

Working on a favorite song from your hero? Gigging the local watering hole? Beating Cancer (Regor)? Woodshedding? Writing? Recording? Schooling?

What's everyone doing now a days?


----------



## Shannon

End Theory's new CD should be out by the end of the month. A tour will follow in early 2006. Go to www.endtheory.net for updates & all things E.T.! Help us pimp our shit!


----------



## Leon

i've been trying to put a band together for the last month or two, but the drummers in this town are pretty lazy


----------



## Christopher

Shannon said:


> End Theory's new CD should be out by the end of the month. A tour will follow in early 2006. Go to www.endtheory.net for updates & all things E.T.! Help us pimp our shit!



That's what I'm talking about! Congrats on the new disc man!


----------



## Christopher

Leon said:


> i've been trying to put a band together for the last month or two, but the drummers in this town are pretty lazy



What kind of thing are shooting for? Covers? Originals? Metal maybe?


----------



## XIEmperorIX

Work..School..Guitar..Girlfriend 

Work is keeping me busy because in my department (I work electronics at target) there is just me and one other person so they have to split up the hours between us (opening shift and closing shift) or find someone to cover..

I want to make a band to but no one here plays sevens or is really into metal!  damn christian hardcore music scene!


----------



## telecaster90

Marching band

I joined a band and we're starting practices soon. I'm learning Mr. Crowley and doin Worship stuff for my church's youth group and FCA.


----------



## Kevan

Tremol-No.

That's it.
24/7


----------



## Roland777

Bedroom shredder here.  Although I'm saving up to get a recording-rig (POD xt, DFH, new soundcard?, MIDI-keyboard).... Solitude in all honor, but getting your stuff down, and adding to it afterwards takes your playing to a new level. Not to mention, I'm looking for a drummer and a bassist to form a band with my friend who also plays guitar.


----------



## Christopher

telecaster90 said:


> Marching band
> 
> I joined a band and we're starting practices soon. I'm learning Mr. Crowley and doin Worship stuff for my church's youth group and FCA.



I'm sorry but am I the only one that got a chuckle out of Mr. Crowley and Worship?


----------



## eaeolian

Christopher said:


> I'm sorry but am I the only one that got a chuckle out of Mr. Crowley and Worship?



"I think I'm trying to say something about the dualality of man, sir!"


----------



## jakeskylyr

As most of you know, I'm teaching full time. I'm up to 16 regular students, with 3 occasionals, and I'm still looking for a few more. I love not having a day "job"  (not that teaching can't be work, but it's almost like cheating  )

Musically, well, I had been working on a prog-metal band, and things were going good, but then. Now I'm working on a concept album kind of thing with the singer we found. Well, heck, it's just easier for me to post this for those who are interested: Jake's musical updates 

I don't want to abridge it and leave out details, but I don't feel like re-telling it all here 

I've also decided I'm going to sell some of my stuff so I can add a Lexicon MPX-G2 to my rig.


----------



## noodles

I just joined Divison, bringing the total talent level of the band down a few notches.  This is my first band that actually requires seven strings, so I'm still in learning curve mode, although I'm quickly getting to the point of wondering how I ever survived with only six strings.

I'll let eaeolian elaborate about the band status, after he tells Colonel Pogue who's side he's on.


----------



## Roland777

Guess I should mention that I often run into colliding confrontations, being a Christian who listens to metal. Heh.


----------



## Drew

Solo CD in the works. \m/

ditto for Chris, actually, so there's hope for us 9-5'ers.


----------



## Shikaru

Moved out of my parent's about a month ago to the city of dundee. Workin the telephone sales  I get to phone up 300 people a shift trying to sell them things. On the plus side, it's done wonders for my telephone manner lol

Music wise, working on an EP for my band, get teh music out there and hopefully make a couple of quid if we're lucky. Got a small tour planned with some other local bands playing around scotland for next summer hopefully.


----------



## Vince

XIEmperorIX said:


> Work..School..Guitar..Girlfriend



Guitar...Girlfriend...Family...Games/Sports...school...work


----------



## telecaster90

Christopher said:


> I'm sorry but am I the only one that got a chuckle out of Mr. Crowley and Worship?



Hehe, I laugh too. But hey, I think there's no way to get talent out of listening to only Christian Music. While I don't endorse the song and it's meaning, it sure is a heck of a chop builder  I figure as long as I only listen to it for musical value, it's all good


----------



## darren

Organical is gearing up to play our first shows since March 2004. We've got a new bass player on board, and we have a drummer coming out for a session with us this weekend. We're hoping she's interested in joining, as she's one of the best drummers we've seen locally (other than our former drummer, of course), and we're all big fans.

I'm also gearing up to move to a new house in the beginning of November, where i'll actually have space to set up my gear and a dedicated space for playing and recording.


----------



## Bastard Toadflax

Well, I'm in a band, we play metal, and we recently lost our bassist (yet to be replaced) and aquired a second guitarist and a vocalist and the music is getting just that much better with the addition of people who bring in new ideas and are capable of writing good stuff...We're trying to get our shit together for a show on halloween at a club called fusion somewhere around Jacksonville...I'm also writing some instrumental stuff with a friend (anything from jazzy sounding stuff to metal) which we plan to eventually record.


----------



## Metal Ken

Christopher said:


> I'm sorry but am I the only one that got a chuckle out of Mr. Crowley and Worship?



Thats great. we're gonna do a song about a guy who called himself "The Great Beast" was proclaimed to be the evilest man alive and even has a system of tarot cards,etc,etc. Then Praise The Lord!


----------



## peterchau

I'm a bedroom guitarest and right now im working on some glass prison. 

I kinda have a band but the drummer doesnt have a job so he has to beg his parents for octobans, cymbels, a gong, and all the great drumming stuff.  

kinda have vocalist,another guitarist,keyboard dude, and bassist. we all just quit our jobs so we cant get anymore gear(other guitarist wants a LGM or a 8stringer).


----------



## dpm

I'm fixing guitars for the day job, then trying to get Oni up and running every other waking moment. Finished template designs, waiting for pricing from the laser place, and waiting for wood to arrive. Trying to come up with a better single string bridge design too. The ABM is good but not perfect. Pointers, Kevan?? 
I've been playing guitar a lot lately too, which is strange for me. New musical directions and inspirations I think. I'd like to make some music with a couple of guys I know but there's no time right now.


----------



## Leon

Christopher said:


> What kind of thing are shooting for? Covers? Originals? Metal maybe?


anything, actually 
i just want to play!



desertdweller said:


> *Guitar...Girlfriend*...Family...Games/Sports...school...work


good to see that you have your priorities straight


----------



## jski7

I'm doing the 9-5 thing as well , STILL working on my new songs (I'm up to 22 total songs now) , still waiting on EKG to get my body to me so I can actually have a seven again and finish those songs , still dealing with the divorce  , trying to put together a '90s rock cover band for fun , and generally bitching and moaning about eveything  ! Good times . As far as my songs , right now I'm weeding through the shit , and trying to pick 10 or 12 to put on disc . The others will be demo'd and saved for the future . With my cover band project , I'm looking to do the standard "bar band" thing , playing Ratt , Motley Crue , Dokken , all that shit . I can't help it , I still like that stuff because it's fun to play  . Oh yeah , I'm also trying to coordinate my possible move to Louisiana as well , which hopefully will happen early next year , AFTER Mardi Gras of course (yes , they are still having Mardi Gras in 2006. It's official .) . Looks like I got alot of shit going on when I list it all !! Damn .


----------



## velocity

hey! well, i am trying two finish two records one is 80's metal (i guess?) and the other is heavier prog metal (i think michael romeo pulled me to the dark side.lmao) i also made the choice to build my own studio so i don't have to worry about time. however i have had to resort to bfd (drum program) because i can't find a talented (and sane)drummer. i also play mr. mom to my two youngest kids.lol.(looking for work) oh, and for fun (lol) i am currently converting 3 of my rg 550's, my rg 565, and my rg 7620 to jems. REAL relaxing


----------



## eleven59

Let's see (in no particular order)...

Band:
We're preparing for a huge Halloween show we have coming up (on Halloween obviously  ) and still writing new songs.

Solo:
Always writing and recording my own songs and working on improving myself (have ideas, but no time to work on them sometimes)

School:
Will be starting into working on Pro Tools HD and doing some recording soon. Handed our band's demo to GGGarth when he visited and talked to him for a bit about us. 

Girlfriend:
Things are awesome, we spend time together whenever we can since we're both uber-busy. Her dad came to town recently (he lives in Vancouver) and it turns out he visits GGGarth's studio a lot and goes to his parties, knows him pretty well. 

Family:
Hardly see them, my brother got a used pickup truck that he's fixing up with my dad, and my mom's doing a lot of shows (she's a Ventriloquist you perverts ). 

Sleep:
Happens rarely.


----------



## Christopher

Fuckin' Sweet I Gots Me A Sticky!


----------



## cadenhead

As for me, I work A LOT. It must be nice for some of you people to only work 8 hours a day. I can easily work 16 hours or more in one day. (any one need a job? that will cut my hours to around 10 per day)

That aside, I spend most of my time playing my new Halo guitar. I was in a band when I lived in Phoenix (tripnol aka sphaeromachia....). We decided to all move up to the northwest, but i'm the only one who made it.

Right now I'm a one man band. Just working on getting better.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee

I drum for Division. I help Noodles in the talent depletion arena. It's a team effort.


----------



## Scott

Trying to get my first god damn 7 string completed! I swear to god when it's done, I won't be surprised if I just say "fuck it" and sell it. The thing is pissing me off!!


----------



## Shawn

I've been recording songs here and there....nothing special at the moment. Im trying to put out another cd at the moment. Im in no hurry though but at the same time Im dying to put out something new.


----------



## Padraig

What I'm up to in no particular order.

1- Making sure my girlfriend and baby are healthy and happy (The hardest project of all, its hard to please a woman but even harder when she's pregnant.).

2- Working really hard on the cd for Jason Becker. (In fact this takes most my time musically) sorting out problems and posting cd's. Plus there's money to be sorted etc...

3- Working on my cd, has really being put on the back burner but I have 5 completed songs thus far and getting through the others slowly.

4- Learning the whole Liquid Tension Experiment 1 cd for an upcoming gig happening at christmas. (Probably going to be terrible though.)


----------



## Naren

I'm jealous of all you fuckers. I have no band and no real possibilty of getting a band in the near future. I continuously was a member of several bands until just a little before I came to Japan (I was recently in a band with Bob (The Dark Wolf)). There is nothing here.

However, on November 5, I am playing a one-man show (guitar and vocals) for about 30 minutes at a Halloween Party where I was asked to play. I'm thinking of doing 2 originals, 2 covers, 2 instrumentals, and maybe a few other random songs.

Most of my time is taken up with job and friends. In my spare time, I play guitar by myself (just six string for the past few days since the unfortunately incident with my 7... maybe I can get the fixing on that started tomorrow)...

I'm jealous of everyone here in a band...


----------



## smueske

I'm so done with the whole band thing. I did a lot of recording and gigging about fifteen years ago (told you I was an old fucker). Now just write, record, sample, trigger -- all that good stuff -- in my home studio. Work at the University of Minnesota during the day. Do website design on the side to finance my studio habit. Family, pool league, shrink -- the whole nine yards. Also taking graduate courses in the summer toward a second master's degree, and undergraduate theory courses during the regular term. 

I have a book of poetry coming out in February from Ghost Road Press. I do a lot of publishing in literary journals and also run a poetry press of my own. I edit a poetry journal on the internet called three candles (http://www.threecandles.org), so I'm pretty busy most of the time. Poetry and music are my two big avocations. It's nice to come in here once in a while and just chill and read. Lots of good shit going on in this place.


----------



## BCrowell

Like allot of us day time whore's, we don't have a lot of time for music....but as with anything you love, ya find a way.

*Project 1:The Album*
Currently I've finished the recording for my first pro quality album Carribean Blue.  Lately I've been tying up the business end, gettin the stuff officially copyrighted, joining ASCAP, etc. Trying to finish up the Album art now. As with most bands some songs make the album, some don't, and the choices seem to change daily...so the final track list isn't 100% set. 

*Project 2: Songwriting Contest*
I've also recorded two acoustic versions of songs, and submitted it to the NCSC Songwriters Contest. Finalists will be anounced on the 25th.  

*Project 3: Performance*
Always trying to learn some new cover or tune to perform at student shows, coffee houses, open mic nights. This month it's Bumblefoot's (Ron Thal) "What I know." Paul Warren & I will be swapping the solo spotlight during the jazz part, but otherwise Paul will be handling Ron's Solo.  

*Project 4: Put together a band*
I always had the hardest time putting a top notch band together, just to play anything & everything. Now I have to form a trio just to cover my stuff and tour locally, and it's becoming a MAJOR pain. I'm almost better off to hire pro's, than find musicians who will play with me just for the beer...  

I still continue to write and record even though the album is done.... Just finished recording "Longer" by Dan Fogelberg I like to stay diverse... Shred one day, Slow panzy arse love ballad the next...

Then somewhere in the mix I find time for my darling 3 year old daughter... my wife....well screw her... she stopped supporting my music and other habits long ago...she's on her own!!


----------



## TheReal7

Still working on my solo CD.

http://www.scottkroeker.com
http://www.myspace.com/scottkroeker

Recently purchased a new bass and a SansAmp RBI bass preamp. Gonna retrack all the bass. Also, waiting for my Gianinni Nylon 7 string classical to write the opening piece to the album.


----------



## Kotex

I've been working on a little EP (accoustic) that I'm gonna' start recording for soon. I will have probably like 5 songs on it. Then after that I'm gonna' go ahead and try to make a full cd (with accoustic and my 7 on there). And while I've been doing this I have been trying to put together a band, all while working my ass off at Target. I wake up and it's morning, I come home and it's night, repeat for 8 days in a row. *Shudders*.

And on other crap (besides music) I've been thinking up new shit for my book and also for my poetry book. And whacking it.


----------



## WayneCustom7

Christopher said:


> , and some of us (Wayne) are just out to lunch (  ).


Hey are you talking about me   
Well regardless, I'm trying to get in with this prog/fusion band. First jam was a success and I have been cracking down on theory, thanks to FB!


----------



## telecaster90

Updated:

Playing lead now in the newly started New River Youth Worship team. The tele and the Schecter are gonna get plenty of action.

I also joined a band, dunno if I mentioned that, but I'm lookin to get it. They're tryin to be too punkish and I'm not really wanting to go in that direction. I'm gonna try to get something that sounds like Pink Floyd together.


----------



## WayneCustom7

telecaster90 said:


> Updated:
> 
> Playing lead now in the newly started New River Youth Worship team. The tele and the Schecter are gonna get plenty of action.
> 
> I also joined a band, dunno if I mentioned that, but I'm lookin to get it. They're tryin to be too punkish and I'm not really wanting to go in that direction. I'm gonna try to get something that sounds like Pink Floyd together.


Congrats bro!


----------



## Christopher

WayneCustom7 said:


> Hey are you talking about me
> Well regardless, I'm trying to get in with this prog/fusion band. First jam was a success and I have been cracking down on theory, thanks to FB!



Yeah, that's you my friend. Actually when I started this thread you were on vacation.


----------



## D-EJ915

I'm in a 'band' with my 2 friends, but since the drummer is stuck doing statics all the time we never get around to actually meeting...so that's why we're a 'band', lol.


----------



## Shannon

HALLOWEEN PARTY IN TACOMA, WA....THIS SATURDAY!


----------



## telecaster90

WayneCustom7 said:


> Congrats bro!



Thanks!


----------



## SevenString

These are some prog-metal tunes from a couple of years ago. They're done using a seven string of course.

http://www.lesliespring.com/music/01_AncientSigns.wma

http://www.lesliespring.com/music/02_SeaOfStars.wma


I'm working on the follow up to that CD, but it's slow going since I'm busy with a new company.


----------



## nitelightboy

Right now I'm in hard core group, think Slipknot riffs, Kittie vox, and some minor shred(nothing too impressive, still getting better tho). I'm trying to start up something a little more Children of Bodom-ish, but it's hard to find peeps down here that aren't into Pittbull and Ludacris, so yeah.....


----------



## eleven59

Lately:

-working on finishing up recording new songs with my band
-working on new riff ideas for my band (lately influenced by Sevendust and Opeth equally, along with Fantomas, Team Sleep, and more atmospheric stuff)
-getting ready for a show at a shitty club on New Years Eve (we hate the place and the people who run it, no one we know will want to go because they also hate the place, and we're getting screwed out of a lot of money, but hey, it's a show)
-getting ready for my term project next semester (a cover of "Epic" by Faith No More, with two drummers on two drumkits, among other alterations to the original song, and mixed in 5.1)


----------



## telecaster90

Change in direction! We decided to be a punk band after all after a sweet jam. I'm now playing bass becuase I can't write punk songs for crap 

But I plan on doing these insane, techinial modal bass lines, so it should be good. Feel free to add our myspace!

www.myspace.com/pinkslipsc


----------



## garcia3441

Trying desperately to translate the music I hear in my head to paper.
Working 40+ a week.
New girlfriend and a psychotic ex-girlfriend.

This is what is keeping me busy lately.


----------



## telecaster90

Alright, the punk thing was a phase. We are now post-hardcore with some metal influences and I am back on lead guitar, representing with the 7 string.

\m/


----------



## Ryou4Eighty6

my band is from kuwait, its me my project is called Ryou4Eighty6.. after the abortion pill, My new album is called Circle7 after a Dante reference from the inferno. Its just me, but im going to get this mofo out on the road, and kick ass like. I go from meshuggah to radiohead-ish. My inspirations are godflesh, ministry, trey azagthoth ( vincent period ), carcass... but i dont try n sound liek anyone, i do my shit. I play two ibanez rg1527s. My timing is ODD.


----------



## eleven59

Got drums recorded in one kickass session for my "Epic" cover project, working on tracking down musicians:

-drums [X]
-keyboards [X]
-piano [X]
-electric guitars [?]
-acoustic guitars [ ]
-bass [ ]
-vocals [ ]


----------



## Cancer

Work: Still working as a FileMaker Tech 9-5ish, and hate it. Severely.

Bands:

Vyral is recording album #1, during the month of February. We're all supernoobs to the computer recording thing, so this should be interesting...

Chapelblaque will be recording album #2 soon after. A solo (as in I'm by myself as opposed to solos) project, so that should be easier to do.

Girlfriend:nome currently. Still looking for the perfect woman, although at this point I'd settle for the perfect guitar (mahogany neckthru 7 string Agile w/actives and a LFR....hint hint hint).

Update 4/27

Well I quit Vyral on 4/25, things were getting ridiculous so I decided to take my toys and go home. Still saving money to get the new Mac so I can start recording the Chapelblaque stuff, and my "girlfriend" is moving to MD is September so we can actually make her Eurometal band (Sadhara) a reality, and hopefully not kill each other in the process.


----------



## angryman

Hi i'm the new guy but i thought i might as well join in & plug my Band too,
The Bands's called Drag The Lake & we're based in Nottingham, England. We play a downtuned mix of old school thrash, Death Metal & good old sludgecore (ala Crowbar) we've done a few recordings but they're not of any great quality & we'll be entering the studio soon to record a 4 song ep
check us out on myspace at

myspace.com/dragthelakeband


----------



## garcia3441

I'm currently working on a new solo project. A mix of Arabic, Indian, psychadelic 60's, and modern rock. As soon as I get something on disc I'll let everyone have a sneak listen.


----------



## metalfiend666

Thought it was about time I posted in this thread. My band are getting very frustrated in the recording of our demo. Our original plan was to record 4 songs over 6 4hour sessions in the lead up to Christmas. Well, we had problems with the first couple of sessions, so had to scrap what was done during them. With the pressure of time/money we decided to just record 3 songs, a decision also influenced by the song we dropped being fairly new and us not being 100% confident that we'd got it nailed. We managed to get the music recorded for the 3 remaining songs before Christmas, but still need the vocals recorded. Our bassist isn't happy with his recording, so wants to re-record his parts.

First two weeks after Christmas we missed due to the mixing desk of the studio being sent off for servicing and coming back late. The next week was missed due to our singer being ill. We finally got back into the studio last Monday for a rehearsal. We'd not rehearsed our songs since mid-November so decided it'd be better to rehearse than turn up and expect our singer and bassist to be on top form. Just as well really, they've decided to remodel the studio without telling us.

While we can still rehearse, it's gonna be about a month before we can record anything. And builders estimates are always short of the actual time, so I think by the time we actually finsh recording and mixing it's gonna be the end of March or early April. We wanted this finished and out by now. We need this done so we can get more gigs. Suffice to say we're negotiating about the cost of the recording with the studio owner, as we're rather annoyed all this work is going on and nobody bothered to tell us.


----------



## garcia3441

garcia3441 said:


> I'm currently working on a new solo project. A mix of Arabic, Indian, psychadelic 60's, and modern rock. As soon as I get something on disc I'll let everyone have a sneak listen.



The new plan will be a series of albums. Each will feature American hard rock blended with a different style of international folk music.


----------



## Roland777

I've got a load of stuff I need to record - and a friend of mine has been kind enough to invite me into his studio as soon as I get my POD XT Live. I'm also trying out for said friend's tech-metal band (which I've been told plays in the style of Meshuggah's "Nothing"-era).

Post #800!


----------



## telecaster90

No longer in Addicts of Society. I quit becuase we weren't goin anywhere. I'm now in this Death Metal/Punk/New Wave band. I'm supposed to be meeting with the guys and out manager(!) Thursday.


----------



## telecaster90

I am now the lead guitar player for The Vigilante Manifesto! Link is in the sig. Of course, I shall be rockin my 7


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Well, I reckon maybe I should have a post in this here thread...

After having spent months waiting around and slowly being alienated by one of the people i was working with I've just decided to set out and get stuff done with a good friend who's a singer and who writes all the stuff for his band. I figured that someone with good songwriting, good vocals are what I need. A breath of fresh air really, as it seemed for a while like I was going to lose all interest in doing anything for a long time. Hence I've taken everything i've written that is left over from the past 3-4 years and given it to him to sort through, thejn hopefully go off and structure and flesh some of the stuff out, build a good line-up and see what happens.

Apart from that i got asked to participate in a new band involving a few people i know and a few people i don't, to have a jam and see what happens, so come monday I'll actually havbe my first rehearsal/full band jamming session in months which I am looking forward to! 

So it's all weird and all over the place, vbut I'm hoping it'll all be a more positive experience than the past few months have been...


----------



## Shannon

END THEORY'S DEBUT CD available on Feb. 24th!


----------



## garcia3441

This is getting longer each time I post, *BUT*:

1.)New Job- After 3 years away I'm working for a hotel, Front Office Manager.

2.)Solo project- Working ona series of records each will feature a blend of American hard rock and a different style of world beat music. I'm currently learning to play a sitar (a real one, not an electric). So, I'm thinking the first CD will be a blend of hard rock and Indian folk music.

3.)My girlfriend- She is also a guitarist (but she also sings) and is forming her own all-girl power metal band. They're looking for a 2nd guitar player and bassist, so I'm filling in until they find the right people. I'm also helping to write some songs and produce a demo.


----------



## metalfiend666

7 Dying Trees said:


> Apart from that i got asked to participate in a new band involving a few people i know and a few people i don't, to have a jam and see what happens, so come monday I'll actually havbe my first rehearsal/full band jamming session in months which I am looking forward to!


 
Hope it goes well for you mate, and your "wing & a prayer" rig holds out for you.


----------



## distressed_romeo

garcia3441 said:


> 3.)My girlfriend- She is also a guitarist (but she also sings) and is forming her own all-girl power metal band. They're looking for a 2nd guitar player and bassist, so I'm filling in until they find the right people. I'm also helping to write some songs and produce a demo.



  
Good luck man!


----------



## strychnine

I am doing my own project www.myspace.com/thescarletepidemic
getitng a hook up with madison amps as we speak

anything else interesting:
getting my masters in music / music education
I guess you could say thats music related...

I would like to make a band for the scarlet epidemic but there arent people arent to do it heh ;/


----------



## Dylan7620

strychnine said:


> getitng a hook up with madison amps as we speak


sick, great amps! do you mean buy one or are you endorsing them?


----------



## strychnine

Dylan7620 said:


> sick, great amps! do you mean buy one or are you endorsing them?



well andy from madison was supposed to talk to me on friday but he left early to play a show and open up for prong...

it seems I may be getting an endorsement..the amp is free so I guess thats leaning towards endorsement..no word yet.


----------



## Flesh-EatingMonkey

What am I up to?... Let's see, I have 34 weekly students, take 3 classes @ ASU (AZ State U) towards a BA in classical guitar performance, including working on material for my final recital (1 hour, all solo). When all that's done I will have (finally) graduated. I might be extending myself a bit thin right now, and barely have free time, but I can't complain.

Oh yeah, and I sat through 7 hours of defensive driving school today, to eliminate a little traffic ticket I got last month. I learned that you're not allowed to shoot at someone on the freeway, even if they shoot first. 
(not the reason I was there, BTW)

My 7 string is getting dusty from non-use...


----------



## metalrod

KHEREB debut album is in the works guys, just sit tight and try to control your excitement! I'm getting flooded with emails and I can't answer everyone back.


----------



## eleven59

Just played Emma Acott's CD release show (I play bass in her live band).

Going to be starting back into practicing/playing shows with my band, as well as finishing up our demo.

Almost done my term project, got most of the guitars recorded, working on drum editing, just have to record bass, vocals, and piano/keyboards and then mix in 5.1 and stereo.


----------



## eleven59

Oh, I also contributed bass to a metal version of one of Emma's songs, a cover of Britney Spears' "Toxic", and guitar on a cover of "Bohemian Rhapsody" (snuck in the 7-string on that one  ).


----------



## thedownside

i've been slowly getting the band ready to record our first demo/ep. the first (easy, hehe) song is up on our myspace.

http://www.myspace.com/welcometothedownside


----------



## sepsis311

http://www.myspace.com/sottovoceband

all 7 string's, Dino LACS7/UV7/RG7CT


----------



## Riffmachine

Hey everyone, my name is Paul and I got turned on to this site by Shannon from End Theory. Anyway, I live in Seattle, I used to play in a band called Dog Bone Sanctuary that some of you locals might or might not remember, but now I am currently playing in a really fun and creative project called Weapon Within. We are now starting to search for a vocalist, but you can hear 4 of our songs at (I can't yet submit URL's so figure this out) Mi Spayce / WeaponWithin. Two of those songs (Prime and Cave) are 7 stringers. There are solos, time changes, and some really cool riffs. I hope you enjoy. Btw, if you want to see my custom PRS 7 string, go to the Weapon Within myspace page, then go to my picture in the top 8 (Paul), and look at my pictures on my personal page. Thanks.


----------



## eleven59

Got my 5.1 mix of "Epic" done, working on the stereo mix.

Still playing bass for Emma Acott.

Still writing and recording with my band, trying to get better before looking for more shows.



Riffmachine said:


> Hey everyone, my name is Paul and I got turned on to this site by Shannon from End Theory. Anyway, I live in Seattle, I used to play in a band called Dog Bone Sanctuary that some of you locals might or might not remember, but now I am currently playing in a really fun and creative project called Weapon Within. We are now starting to search for a vocalist, but you can hear 4 of our songs at (I can't yet submit URL's so figure this out) Mi Spayce / WeaponWithin. Two of those songs (Prime and Cave) are 7 stringers. There are solos, time changes, and some really cool riffs. I hope you enjoy. Btw, if you want to see my custom PRS 7 string, go to the Weapon Within myspace page, then go to my picture in the top 8 (Paul), and look at my pictures on my personal page. Thanks.


Checked out your band, definitely cool  Great stuff, good luck with the singer hunt


----------



## Riffmachine

eleven59 said:


> Checked out your band, definitely cool  Great stuff, good luck with the singer hunt




Thanks very much, I appreciate that.


----------



## Drew

Riffmachine said:


> Anyway, I live in Seattle, I used to play in a band called Dog Bone Sanctuary that some of you locals might or might not remember...



No shit, I stumbled across you guys on Myspace ages ago. You guys rock.


----------



## Donnie

Riffmachine said:


> Hey everyone, my name is Paul and I got turned on to this site by Shannon from End Theory. Anyway, I live in Seattle, I used to play in a band called Dog Bone Sanctuary that some of you locals might or might not remember, but now I am currently playing in a really fun and creative project called Weapon Within. We are now starting to search for a vocalist, but you can hear 4 of our songs at (I can't yet submit URL's so figure this out) Mi Spayce / WeaponWithin. Two of those songs (Prime and Cave) are 7 stringers. There are solos, time changes, and some really cool riffs. I hope you enjoy. Btw, if you want to see my custom PRS 7 string, go to the Weapon Within myspace page, then go to my picture in the top 8 (Paul), and look at my pictures on my personal page. Thanks.


Cool, another northwesterner.  I just checked out your post one the SMO forum this morning. Couldn't get the songs to play. I'll go try again now.


----------



## Tombinator

Just working on two solo projects in my spare time. You can check them out here:

http://www.myspace.com/9sisters

http://www.myspace.com/avatar

New EP's late Spring/early Summer...


----------



## that guy

www.myspace.com/mymomhasamonkeyandshelikesit 

thats my grind band 

and im going to have another band coming along sooner or later (synth=sex)


----------



## Mark. A

Nothing at the moment, I am exhausted from school + 3.5 hours of work every night.

Out at 8:10, back for 20 minutes at 3:30 and then home again at 7:30. Music's taken a back step at the moment, I have no band, no drive or anything but hopefully a 7 will change it.

I plan on starting a guitar orientated band like Cacophony etc.

/rant over


----------



## DelfinoPie

Currently trying to get some good songs together and working on my phrasing mostly. Also looking for a job as I'm out of University till September now and if I don't find something to do (that has an income) then the summer is gonna be a very long and sober one.

Also doing some 3D design stuff so that I'm not out of it when I go back to University, that and to improve my skills.

My biggest project right now though is sitting and waiting for my new guitar to arrive so I can plug it in and just whail away till those proverbial cows come home.


----------



## Rick

My band, Time Is Now, is hard at work with writing and getting our new drummer up to speed. We have a myspace page up but no music just yet. I'll post the address when the music is ready.


----------



## Mark. A

Modding my 6 string Stagg, chucked a Dimarzio Evo in, a newneck is coming with scalloped 20-24 frets, jackson style neck

Bought an RG550

My old Monteray 7 is coming back, I already put a green blaze in the bridge and I bought another Green one for the neck \m/


----------



## Michael

Nice Mark! 


I'm working on gear also. Just got my cab and poweramp. Now I'm getting a four space rack from a dude for $30-$40AUD. After that my next seven string is coming. Most likely another 1527, a black one.


----------



## eleven59

Working with the band, probably doing a couple shows with Emma in the summer, looking for a job, and possibly working on some solo stuff, and another band or two (still want to do some punk/ska stuff, and maybe some more alternative-rock stuff, though that may end up being my solo stuff).


----------



## Desecrated

Im write songs for an album with an artist called preacher x. recording will soon start.


----------



## drshock

Getting a death metal band together, I got a guitarist who is fucking insane, vocals(me) and a bassist, Im also rythum guitar for now, but we wanna find soem else, theyre arent any good death or black metal drummers around here, only some metalcore fools though


----------



## Dolflundgren

wow, free publicity?

Sweet.

myspace.com/adison or adisonmusic.com that's my current project. We're playing at Cornerstone festival in Florida in about....oh Five hours or so.


----------



## jlagoon

Hello my fellow sevens!

Checkout my band's demo of 4 songs. We are a 4 piece hard rock band from NYC with a little bit of progressive influences that definitely do not sound like your typical mainstream rock. We have recorded it live in a studio recently. It's not perfect, but it's a demo. Check it:

http://www.myspace.com/decimaband

Mailing list: http://www.decimaband.com

Thanks!

Johan


----------



## John_Strychnine

Im currently playing guitar for FELL SILENT
www.myspace.com/fellsilent

and currently working on a song called diary of an architect..
Hopefully be quite long and progressive, its about 10 mins long atm.
a few more stages to go..

check it out here.. it sounds like Meshuggah/Isis/Extol

www.soundclick.com/elementsuk


----------



## shadowgenesis

Right now I'm biding my time until the end of the school year and graduation. I've been working part time as a delivery boy, which has funded lots of new things for me, such as buying new CDs (yay) and i just got the boss super chorus and DD-3 delay pedals.
Next week I'm performing "Black Ice", a piece from An Evening With John Petrucci and Jordan Rudess with my friend Dan. We started learning the song last year in the summer, but then it faded out of our minds for most of the school year. He did an independent AP Theory study with our music director, and next week is his senior recital. I'm pretty psyched, because this is the first time I've ever really tackled a technical piece and had the opportunity to solidly rehearse and perform it. Hopefully we can record it too. 

Hopefully this month I'm going to buy a computer and start working on a little recording and synthesizing. I'm planning on using FL Studio Producer's Edition, because it has full recording capabilities and I'm already familiar with the sequencing software. Hopefully this will open up a whole new creative outlet for me, because I stopped playing with any of the people I know (I got tired of creative differences and a certain level of immaturity in teenage musicians). I've written a lot of acoustic pieces solo for my Performance Music class, but I want to do sooooo much more with my music and I hope to learn a lot about composition and midi synthesis.

And hopefully by the end of this year I'll have a number of schools in mind that I want to apply to, because I'm taking a year off and didn't already apply. After doing the 5-week summer program at Berklee College of Music in Boston, I really don't think I want to study music in college, just because it's not the type of environment I want to be in. So i might study photography instead. But I'm not sure. There are so many options. I kinda want to study composition, just because I'm fascinated by music that's not traditional rock music played by a 3-piece, and I wish i wasn't limited to writing just on guitar or the specific instruments I can play myself.

erm. yes. that's my life in a nutshell.


----------



## Dive-Baum

Getting back into electric after a long accoustic layover. I got tired of the nu metal scene. Also got married and had 2 kids, bought a house and a couple of cars and it was off to work. I am building a Warmoth 7 string right now. I just ordered the Humbuckers last night. Got a Blaze 7 for the neck and a Universe for the bridge. I am also redoing my first guitar from the wood up. I cant bear to part with it but I never played it. It was a 1987 Peavey Patriot in it's original form. It is fast becoming something much better. I am also working on my music theory again so when the 7 comes online I will know what to do. It has been a while since lessons.


----------



## JoryGriffin

Playing with my band Xepsura (Umlaut on the u but forum won't let me do the alt code  )

We play progressive metal, like DT's Train of Thought stuff mainly. Only about 40 minutes of orginal material so far... but getting there


----------



## eleven59

Working on a solo album like everyone else 

Trying to get band shit sorted out...still.


----------



## Digital Black

http://www.myspace.com/1eventhorizon


----------



## dpm

Currently directing and starring in 5 hardcore porn flicks.




























Oh, wait, that's someone elses life


----------



## paradigmdream

i'm working on some prog stuff at the moment. sort of the style of Dream theater and Symphony X

i don't have anything recorded yet but as soon as i do i'll be sure to share it with you guys


----------



## Buzz762

I'm currently working on acoustic material with a friend of mine as well as some solo material. My band has been put on hold because of a problem with the drummer's foot/ankle as well as a major low point because of a few bad...okay..horrible, practices.


----------



## Rick

I've basically started over with my band. New drummer, bassist, and 2nd guitarist. Our sampler, Zach, and I are the only original members left. The search for a singer has begun. The guys have started to pick up the material pretty nicely but it'll be a while. We may change the name too.


----------



## Way to the Grave

Right now I'm in the middle of writing music for my project, Sand & Water. I started it when I was a junkie in my old band, Only the Buried Know. Shitty local metalcore worship of Lamb of God and Between the Buried and Me. Their guitarist and I would play things after practice that sounded closer to something that should've been on the Neurot label than Willowtip or Victory Records. At the time, we came up with a couple of band ideas like "Adolf and the Hitlers" and "That Pot Is Green," which actually had nothing to do with marijuana. Anyway, we decided we would play every style we were good at, but give it a strict ground in Metal. Shortly after that, the lead guitarist got caught with pot, and being the oldest member in the band - not to mention the only one who could drive - it was my fault. Apparently I sold drugs, yet I was poor. Weird.

Anyway, I took it as a sign to get to work and concentrate on my own music. Originally, I adhered to a strict six-string philosophy, but as I began listening to bands like Textures, Coprofago, Mnemic, and various Drone/Doom bands I began to realize my need for something deeper, so I started buying any instrument I could to record with. My original ideas were fucking horrible. Simple power-chords, music without scales, all the stuff an idiot does. Anyway, I gave myself time to kind of stew in music I was getting into, and then a pretty strange mix came out.

I took influence from The Clash, Coprofago, Hyatari, SunnO))), Meshuggah, Textures, Devin Townsend/Strapping Young Lad, Neurosis, Isis, Old Man Gloom, Coldplay(I'm a piano player), Yob, Cave-In, Charlie Hunter, Allan Holdsworth, Buckethead, Disillusion, Pink Floyd, Jimi Hendrix, TesseracT, Red Sparowes, And You Will Know Us By the Trail of the Dead, The Arcade Fire, Lykathea Aflame, Wormed, Jerry Cantrell, Tom Petty, and a laundry list of other musicians. So, for the past few months I've moved everything into this corner, amp, guitars, pencil, paper, picks, pedals, all that, and I've been writing gunslinger-style. Whenever it hits. 

I've been talking to several people, a friend I know from DC++ who can help record some Haake-ish drums, and I've got into contact with Jewish Filipino who's in the local scene. Lastly, a friend I had in high school who's got this shitty recording place where I'm going to record the demo. That should be in a month or so.

The thing that I geek out on it, though, is songwriting. Some of the stuff I've used to write these songs is just strange. I've got atmospherics utilizing the quartal scale system, like stuff Allan Holdsworth plays in, but the notes are mostly harmonious with a pinch of dissonance, so I put on an ass of echo and I pulled out this atmospheric section. It's extremely simple when you read the tabs, but undecipherable because of the overlapping repetitions(http://media.putfile.com/Atmospheric-Melody). Another thing I've kind of adhered to is structure inconsistency. When people review an Ephel Duath album or something like that, they bitch about it sounding like an incoherent mess. I've done that, to an extent, but it's for a progressive reason. One song I'm working on is a Death-Drone song. That atmospheric section will overlay the tranistion and let the typical Death riff move into background noise until it turns Drone(http://media.putfile.com/Death-Drone \ The riff blows, yeah, it was just something I had on-hand as a warm-up, and wanted to get the idea recorded). I use a Ibanez WD-7 Weeping Demon to manipulate the distortion. If you turn the low down on the range, the tone almost oozes out of the guitar. I've also got sections where I've integrated middle-eastern octave-jumping and drone strings. The soundclips are all raw and unrefined, by the way. Perfection can wait until the album's recorded. 

So yeah, I'm kind of a theory geek.


----------



## Zane

I have Been making Beats and recording songs that suck...But im getting better i think. Starting to learn more music theory instead of just playing songs i like , i want really bad to creat some cool material. Working like crazy to buy a decent amp. Trying to get a band together because playing music with other people is intoxicating....So yah its been a sweet Almost full year since i picked up an electric guitar and its been CRAZY FUN


----------



## telecaster90

I'm startin up a ska band, seein that my last band kinda tanked. We're covering "Breaking the Law" by Judas Priest. I'm really stoked about this band.


----------



## huber

Breakin' the Ska! A Ska version of that song would be awesome.

My band's guitarist/vocalist is on vacation so when he gets back were going to finish up our songs and rent a studio for a few days and get a demo out there. Hopefully after that we gig.


----------



## Richardscuro

My new band Dread Effect is up and running. We just played our first 2 shows last month and they went really well. Dread Effect is as heavy as my last band (Chiaroscuro) but a little more listener freindly. The band is a 6 piece with drums myself and my buddy Brandon Crow on 7string guitars sharing lead duties, my brother on bass, a keyboard player and a dedicated lead singer and frontman. I am having a great time with these guys and our website is finally up. If you guys check out our songs on our website just remember that they are rough demos and not as polished as our future album will be.

www.dreadeffect.com


----------



## Kotex

Finally starting up a band. Hopefully I'll be able to get it together. I have a guitar player, and we have a meeting/practice today. Were both learning some songs and working on playing together smoothly. Putting out another ad. Maybe it will work out.


----------



## Sebastian

My band.. well it isnt complete, we need a vocalist, hope well find one


----------



## angryman

My Band *DRAG THE LAKE* are in the studio this weekend finally putting the finishing touches to our new Ep.
Can't wait to hear the finished product, it was sounding huge when i last heard the un mixed tracks so it should sound massive when it's properly mixed & mastered.


----------



## Metal Ken

http://www.myspace.com/lungourge

Want really heavy stupid short songs about stupid things like Spray on Cheese, Our roommate's cat, Zombie Turkeys and Orange soda? Look no further. ;p


----------



## angryman

*DRAG THE LAKE *have a brand new song up on myspace, please go check it out & leave a comment or let me know what you think of the song & the production.


----------



## JPMDan

working on ESP H207, enlarging tone pot hole to accomodate Killswitch.


----------



## RISKY

this is what I use 7 for.





http://www.myspace.com/sydbarr3t


----------



## eleven59

My band, Faded Beauty, is struggling to get back on track.

I didn't get into Angry Agency when I auditioned for them.

I'm also working on getting my solo project going.


----------



## Donnie

Back to doing my shitty 1 man band in a box.
www.mechanistic.net
www.myspace.com/mechanistic
Still the same old boring instrumental songs.


----------



## Steve

Donnie said:


> Back to doing my shitty 1 man band in a box.
> www.mechanistic.net
> www.myspace.com/mechanistic
> Still the same old boring instrumental songs.



Love the groove on "Toothbrush"

and Ronnie James Dio =


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee

I hope somebody likes the songs on my 2 sites:

Iumentus and Visionarium.

Iumentus is just my own crap, while Visionarium is my band's stuff. Comment if you can, I really need some suggestions, especially on my own stuff. These are full-time projects, and not just silly little things in do in my spare time, so... yeah. Comments are nice. I might even give someone a cookie if they comment!


----------



## Nic

http://www.myspace.com/msrp
I think we've decided to call it "rave-metal" if that isn't already a genre. I just got Reason though, so the new stuff has some orchestral stuff in the vein of Juno Reactor as well.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

I'm trying to put a song about

Balrogs

together at the moment.


----------



## Riffmachine

Well, we finally have a singer and things are working out great. Check out our tunes at www.myspace.com/weaponwithin . End Game and CRL are both on 7 strings, while All I Feel and A Cry For The Fallen are on Drop C tuned guitars. Enjoy and feel free to leave comments.


----------



## Buzz762

Well my band is currently on hiatus until our drummer's spinal problems get sorted out. He's currently been ordered not to do any strenuous activity--including drumming. He's currently waiting for surgery and recovery time before he can start again.

I'm working on writing acoustic-alternative stuff (or as one of my friends put it; Puss Music) as a solo project. It's for things like this that I wish I could afford an acoustic 7. It's also for things like this that I wish I had a better voice.

I'm also in talks with a bassist to start doing some blues oriented stuff, so i shall have to see what that yields.


----------



## angryman

*DRAG THE LAKE* are getting ready to enter the studio again at the end of the month to record our Debut album so hopefully it'll be out early in 07.

YAY i'm so happy.


----------



## John_Strychnine

Currently been writing this...

www.soundclick.com/elementsuk 

Just got a vocalist to put some cookie monster and ambient vocals over the top, from what ive heard of hi so far, his voice is amazing.
Check out part 1 2 3 and 4, all one song.

www.myspace.com/elements

Thanks


----------



## Mike Martin

I've started writing for the new Fozzy record. We have no deadline or release date at the moment as Rich Ward is puting the finishing touches on the new Stuck Mojo album "Southern Born Killers" due for release next month. 

Fozzy hasn't been a seven string band, and I can't convert Rich, but I'm playong all of his Bb tuning tunes on my seven and will be writing more with it. The tuning differences actually make for some cool opportunities. I really have to think of the best use for two guitars. 

Other than that I have finally released my solo instrumental CD "2 of 5" this year independently. There's a mix of old school hard rock, prog, fusion and seven string stuff on there. I'm talking with a coouple of labels about possible distro for next year but it would have to be a good deal since no label releasing instrumental guitar rock gives artists tour support. My goal is to sell enough copies to try to take my band on the road while Fozzy's not out there full time, but the States aren't really where it's happening for this style of music as I'm sure you guys know. 

I've got a few songs you can download on my MySpace page. "Salute" is a seven string tune, the others are standard six. Check them out and let me know what you think!


----------



## Donnie

www.charliedrown.com
www.myspace.com/charliedrown

Working on the new cd. Hopefully it'll be out early next year and we will be out touring.


----------



## abyssalservant

Deathwalkers (www.myspace.com/deathwalkers1313)
Sevens tuned down 1 1/2. Death.
Fun stuff.


----------



## Ryan

I have a new demo using new drums and xt patches.
I didnt lay vox over it yet cause the drum sound isnt final. But go check out that stuff anyway! 
www.abominodium.com (its on autoplay, and the older version is the next one)


----------



## ricez

My latest release is with my progressive acoustic duo called Kangaralien. I use an Ibanez 7-string in the group. My friend Steve Belleville uses a 6 string Taylor. We do a lot of odd-time stuff, some Opeth-esque key/chord changes, that kind of thing. If you want to hear some of our tunes, check out:

http://myspace.com/kangaralien


----------



## Ror3h

My goregrind band:
http://www.myspace.com/anallyregurgitated

My thrashy band:
http://www.myspace.com/iremain


----------



## angryman

*DRAG THE LAKE* has a brand new song up on their myspace profile please feel free to stop by & check it out, all coments are welcome too.

Cheers.


----------



## Colombo

right now im playing guitar for a new band called macerated death/thrash/grind style of metal. - www.myspace.com/macerated

im also about to put together a bunch of solo material that ive been working on but ill repost about that later.


----------



## NegaTiveXero

I have a shit load of my band Scarangella's material on our soundclick.

www.soundclick.com/scarangella


----------



## JPMDan

Another Bedroom Shredder, basically working on my gear list for '07 time for me to go on a tone search. I've been in a rut hardcore and need to find my way back to being a constant shredding maniac.


----------



## Rick

I jammed with a whole new group of guys on Saturday and we had a blast. No name yet, but I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Edroz

recording will begin soon on the new Insatanity cd "The Day God Died". much 7 string carnage will ensue it will be released by Grim Nocturnal Records. drumming duties will be handled by Justin Dipinto (mortal decay, malevolent creation, pyrexia...) and Brian Deal (polterchrist). hopefully this will be out by april.

in addition to Insatanity, new material from my other bands Mortal Decay and Polterchrist is in the works. 2007's gonna be a busy year for me...


----------



## Michael

Mark. A and I have started up a band. We're working on our myspace right now and writing more song ideas. 

http://www.myspace.com/sarrion

Check it out and add us!


----------



## Rayne Mann

http://www.myspace.com/kylecavanaugh

Here's some solo stuff I've been working on. Decided to do some stuff that wasn't Metal for a change.


----------



## JonezTownReunion

Well, I was stationed in the gulf and I had most of my recording equipment with me, bass, laptop, mic and multi-effects pedal so I decided to do a demo. 
The material is rather heavy and alot of people have described it as a mix between Meshuggah, Mike Patton in Fantomas (on meth) and Converge with a little Deftones thrown in --circa 'Round The Fur. I've gotten some positive responses and I'd really like to go about getting signed. The only problem is I'd have to find two seven stringers, a bassist two drummers and keyboardist for ambiance and effects. Im really not into being the new "Slipknot", I will however say everything I've written is honestly emotionally charged and not just around for the sake of being around. Happy New Years everyone and lets make the world a better place... or something. 

www.myspace.com/ryou4eighty6


----------



## MatthewK

www.myspace.com/brunchthecadaver


----------



## metalfiend666

Matron


----------



## NiMH

the Human Extinction Initiative - industrial/metal band

The Evil Genius - solo ambient stuff


----------



## audibleE

My band Audiblethread is finishing up our first full length release. Titled, "Polar Shifts: Vibrations." Hopefully this will be out by May '07. This will be our fifth release but our first full lenth. We've been working on it since last May, taking more time to get it sounding the best we can at this point. One problem is continuing to write while finishing up an album. "OH THIS SONG HAS GOT TO BE ON THE NEW ALBUM!!! This one too and this one... and...and..and." That's a big challenge. The album is pretty much complete sans some vocals and fine tuning noises, but it's time to lock it down. Also meeting with a videographer to talk about a new video. Our other video is found here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7UIJ5b8crE Mind you this video was done in 2005 and seems like we were on riddlen with the tempo... Holy crap lethargic.... 

I'm also starting a side project with another friend of mine. This way I can utilize my 7 string Omen and write some heavier tunes. Hopefully have some samples of what we're kicking around in April.

Any one in Michigan come check out a live show!!!!! http://www.myspace.com/audiblethread



Christopher said:


> I'm sorry but am I the only one that got a chuckle out of Mr. Crowley and Worship?



I thought their GOD didn't like Black Sabbath or Ozzy? That's strange.... Selective judgement I guess. Baaahahahahah!


----------



## Rayne Mann

KC Masterpiece. It's a joke Death Metal band me and a friend started just for shits and giggles.


----------



## audibleE

*Hey everybody! Hope all is well in Shredville.* I posted a new side project of mine. *URINEBATH* - Finally recording some tunes with the old 7 string twangers. This is going to be a collaboration of musicians that I find to be quite talented in the Cleveland, OH area. Mostly really heavy metal dudes that are serious about making music and not being douchebags.

_Recipe---_
*SOAK*
Ingredients:
1 - Schecter OMEN 007
1 - MAC G4
1 - Line6 POD, Run guitar straight into MBox2.
1 - Protools LE 7.0 and Mbox2 interface.
1 - Reason 3.0 w/Drumkits 2.0 Refill
1 - Litre of urine
1 - Toilet​
Fold in all ingredients gently with some grinding metal riffs and melodies. Behold some tastey audible treats.

More songs already in the works.


Check it out. Be patient, it get's good around 1min. into it.
Ciao! Oh and friend request us.

URINEBATH


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Recently Vacated Graves: True Zombie Metal (black/death metal)
www.zombiemetal.com // www.myspace.com/rvgtzm

Requia (melodic/power metal)
www.requiametal.com // www.myspace.com/requiametal


----------



## HappySinner

The current project for me is this thing:
www.leapofface.com
Released June 06 in Oz, but just getting on to some promo now...


----------



## joshgrind

my current stuff www.myspace.com/shotgunstallion


----------



## Ryan

lol nice


----------



## zultone

www.myspace.com/thezultones 
Death/cybergrind solo project, playing a show may 12th, super excited!

www.myspace.com/retortz 
I dunno, this is where my different music goes.
Sometimes I make random shit that just isn't really metal, I'll be putting it there.


----------



## Rebelyellz

I have been writing at least one song a month. Im still at home and can not drive! I take enough drugs! Thats all I say about that! I still cant walk either! Im really pissed off about that! The nerve damage in my leg will take forever to heal! Im busy with Lawyers and Docters. The Docter that damaged my leg has been kissing my ASS! The time I love at home is when my son is with me! He makes life worth living!! DONNIE PS Im cancer free 22 years in June


----------



## Rick

That's great, man, congrats!!


----------



## BrutalExorcist

http://www.myspace.com/doominquisitor


My only project right now, some dark ambient / occassional post-metal type stuff. Sorry, no  to be found there, yet.


----------



## jacksonknox27

www.myspace.com/chiasmusmetal

This is one of my current bands, me being the main song writer. Melodic death metal-ish with clean and distorted vocals. Sadly we only have one recording up at the moment, more will come.


----------



## archer

guitar instrumentals,see what you think.http://www.purevolume.com/spiralfear http://www.myspace.com/monkeyshred thanks.


----------



## RomeApartJizzy

Putting my face to the grind stone in hopes of making money with music - F 9-5's.

Myspace.com/RomeApart


----------



## eleven59

Working on a solo album that will be kind of Nine Inch Nails meets Porcupine Tree meets whatever else I accidentally throw in  First track is mostly NIN sounding:

http://www.myspace.com/eleven59 (the song "37" is for this, the other's an old song)

And also possibly joining a "death metal" band (they mentioned Lamb of God so far as an influence, but no idea how it'll end up sounding lol).


----------



## Mail2JackButler

Got a new instrucitonal book/cd package coming out through National Guitar Workshop?Workshop Arts and Alfred/Warner. Final edits are in and have been green lighted. Only thing left to do is to fly up to their facility in Massachusettes and record/film the cd and video stuff.


----------



## Rick

http://www.myspace.com/timeisnowmusic

No music yet, we just formed on Sunday. It went that well. I can't wait for you guys to hear this.


----------



## Devontariel

The Arret Zone: http://www.myspace.com/thearretzone

Prog Metal out of K.C. MO with a twist. We are working on new material and waiting for our demo to finish being mixed. All seven strings in the band.


----------



## Battousai

Currently getting all the new songs tight for recording of our new album .. its a melodic Black Metal band called Martyrium..( i joined like 4 months ago.. Pretty sick shit \m/) www.martyrium.net


----------



## Haunted Cereal

half of a band but none of us have cars so playing is complicated. bedroom shredding mixed with korn and wes borland riffs and trying to play tool on a 7. meantime is spent screwing around i powertabs, cubase and n.i. guitar rig 2. go me!


----------



## SevenDeadly

myspace.com/gallowmeremetal

We've only got one track up, but were pushing our new tracks forward and recording the whole cd before summer is up. We'll be on tour with Throne of Odin, Casuist, Burning Midget and if our tour guy can get it right, we'll open for cephalic carnage mid-summer.


----------



## shaneroo

www.myspace.com/shaneshred
Welcome To The Official Shane Gibson Website.

thanks friends.

shane


----------



## Crucified

www.myspace.com/snakemountainband 

not 7s yet, but i play a 5 string bass and we tune to be. I'm just in the process on convincing them to spend the money to convert.


----------



## HisEmissary

Catalyst - technical death metal featuring ex-members of Capharnaum (including myself). Two guitarists. We use 7-strings tuned ADADGBE.

Ipsissimus - Orthodox Black Metal. I am the only guitarist. For this band, I use my USA Neckthru BC Rich Warlock tuned _up_ a half-step to F.


----------



## Michael

I just joined a new band called Beyond Hatred. We play technical death metal and are in the process of writing, rehearsing and hopefully getting some recording done soon.

Here's the myspace, no recordings yet though: www.myspace.com/beyondhatredband


----------



## Skeksis

I recently finished recording my band's second album. I'm talking about T3h Shred Boiz of course. While the overall gist of the band is a joke, the songs are meant to be taken seriously and reviewed as such. So please take a listen and let me know what you think. Several of the songs are available at our myspace:
www.myspace.com/t3hshredboiz

The full album is available here. Thanks,


----------



## thedownside

finally got our band going good. We should be playing shows within about a month or so. and as of yesterday we figured out which studio we're going to and we should be in there in a month at the latest
just a few rough preprod's up at our site and myspace ::: Before The Fallen ::: and www.myspace.com/b4thefallen


----------



## Treebeard

www.myspace.com/ghostsnorterband

Finally got my bands myspace up. Please check it out, add it if you like it and most of all, tell me what you think!


----------



## Shawn

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/jukebox.php?do=view&type=media&mid=60


----------



## MerlinTKD

KAVISH has a gig tomorrow night, as a matter of fact... next one after is the Camel City Showcase at The Garage 

Our CD, "Overcoming Gravity" is so close to be done... sooooooooo close! Ken is putting the final mixes on it, then mastering... Ken is a "when it's done" kind of artist, but MAN we're getting antsy!  I'm hoping by mid-summer, anyway!


----------



## Collarbone

I play in a hard rock/alternative band called Collarbone. Hear some songs at www.myspace.com/collarboneband . If nothing else, check out the song "Tarantula", that's one of the more metallic tunes we play, and my favorite.


----------



## IbanezOnly

www.myspace.com/intheruins, songs off our ep, new songs and full legnth will be all 7. and a little bit more epic. 


comments please


----------



## Dissociation

www.myspace.com/dissociation

Check out a few song off our new EP, Cheers


----------



## raisingfear101

my band----> www.myspace.com/shatteredrevelation

p.s im ant



Dissociation said:


> www.myspace.com/dissociation
> 
> Check out a few song off our new EP, Cheers



thats some pretty sick shit in all senses of the word


----------



## Dissociation

Thanks for your comment Ant, much appreciated!

Mike (Dissociation)


----------



## cow 7 sig

not much.... www.myspace.com/mortaplatoonsmike 
very ruff demos at this stage.in the process of doing drums with drumkit from hell till we find a drummer for live stuff.


----------



## DaRKoN_

I am, at age 26, restarting my guitar life.. used to rock out when I was much younger, but I've not really picked up an axe and properly slayed some tunes in ~5 years or so...

But I'm coming back! Have bought a new guitar even for the occasion.

However I am realising that now I need to learn how to play properly, rather then just covering songs and picking skills up as I go.. I've got to learn the theory behind it all... and it's pretty daunting to be a total newbie again..


----------



## sakeido

No clips yet but now I've joined a local band that plays retarded fast melodic speed metal. When I say fast, I mean like 210bpm fast. I'm splitting guitar duties with another guy who is also named Kody (my name is Cody ahaha).


----------



## jpmisery

hello all my name is jp misery and i'm in a band called cerium....we just cut a 3 song demo you can check one of the songs out on our myspace......cmyspace.com/ceriummetal.....i used and ibanez rg7321 and another rg 7string to record......my other guitars are an ibanez rg5ex1,rgr421,and about 14 other guitars you all might be bored to be reading about.....KEEP IT METAL


----------



## spinecast213

hello, my band is here: www.myspace.com/spinecast

i played guitar, as well as drums on some of the tracks


----------



## Dissociation

Hey there

Check out our new music video sample.

Im using my Ibanez prestige RG1527GK on this one,
so please check it out and let me know what you lot think.

The full video will be out shortly, click the link below -

The Official Dissociation Video Section

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Robert W

MySpace.com - Haint - - Down-tempo / Metal - www.myspace.com/haintband

Only got two songs posted so far, but expect more in the ensuing weeks.


----------



## Loganator456

I actually apllied for a band, christian death metal/hardcore. its awesome.  Just jammin in my bedroom. Which owns everything else you guys do.


----------



## Randy

HEY! I already posted about my band in this thread before, but we just posted two songs on myspace, so I figured it's time for a bump.

MySpace.com - New World Symphony - New York - Metal / Rock - www.myspace.com/nwsymphony

Thanks for any interest!

P.S. The guitar player recorded all guitar tracks on an RG7 Prestige *no idea the model... never checked...* with Super Distortion pickups+PODxtPRO+Triaxis+Gmajor+Simul-Class 2:90+Recto4x12 and a TonePortx2 with Metal Pack.


----------



## punkMETALskater

Leon said:


> i've been trying to put a band together for the last month or two, but the drummers in this town are pretty lazy



what part of ohio are you from?

and im in a band,punk actually.but i also am in a cover band/alt.rock band.
im more serious with the punk band though,the other one is just me and 2 friends having fun most of the time.but yep,i mainly dont do crap but music of some kind,conert band,choir,marching,the 2 bands,mainly that.might sound sad,but i want some kind of thing to look forward to when im older...and music will be there.


----------



## shredfreak

trying to figure out my toneport & get it to work in other programs then ableton (gah i hate that program). Also Getting a decent drumkit setup in drumsite & then doing some tests with the whole lot togheter


----------



## ZeroSignal

I'm no longer working with other musicians because I've yet to find anyone with similar tastes in music and willingness to play my music.

So I've decided to write and produce my own music. I'm waiting on a 5-String Bass and a computer to do my recording on.

All updates and music will appear on *MySpace.com - Kainos - Dublin, IE - Progressive / Metal - www.myspace.com/ruarcstokesmusic 
*
_Please add me as it means I can bulletin you with updates as I progress! Not to mention I'd love to have the support of other ss.org members!_


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Well, I've got vocals back for my secret undertaking, all the stuff I've been writing for abbout 18 months (or is it longer? I forget). 10 tracks down, probably 8 that I still like, but enough to go off and record if one or two new ones get written, but definately enough to do a small little demo 

Plus I am excited about it as it's sounding very very cool!

- Watch this Space -


----------



## Mattayus

My project isn't a band, but a website. My Sound Clinic | An Insight into my World of Guitar Playing - Articles, Hints, Tips and Reviews

articles, hints, tips & reviews, and interviews coming soon (got a few tasty ones lined up)


----------



## TheReal7

New album is officially in the works and I am loving it so far.


----------



## Shooter

I've finished an album and sent a copy to a label, though I'm not really expecting any reply. I've also got a small band- really just me and another guitarist who, though I've begged him many times, refuses to play a 7 and a dude who writes some lyrics and pretends to play bass. Hopefully we'll start gigging soon, even if it's acoustic sets at coffee shops. Also working on another album of my own work. I do everything on my songs (Guitar, Bass, Drums, Vocals, Keys, Mandolin, etc.) and everything but my co-guitarist's guitars on the band's songs. Still a beginning singer but hey, I try. 

My Stuff: Myspace.com/Shooternow
Revebnation.com/Jeremyshooterharman

Band Stuff: Myspace.com/Unsoundrock


----------



## Tiger

Im putting the only instrumental on the CD up. This is probably not the mix that will be used but tracking was done for it weeks ago and I wanted something to put on myspace and such.

The song is called Soldier vs Child and its the seventh track on the CD.

[putfile]Soldier-Vs-Child[/putfile]

And if you havent added me please do at

MySpace.com - Iechine - Columbia, US - Metal - www.myspace.com/iechine


----------



## Rick Pierpont

I had been playing in the MD based, Odin's Court for almost the past 3 years, but I just joined another MD based band, Mystic Force which is in the process of a rebirth. The last CD was released in 2000. It is almost an entirely new lineup including the writing team. However, I've been a long-time fan of Mystic Force and was even set to audition for them in their VERY early days (1988). I expect us to still sound like Mystic Force, but more technical and heavier. 

We are currently working on our new CD as well as an updated MySpace page and website. Joining Mystic Force was the reason I even thought about getting a 7 string and now here I am!


----------



## telecaster90

Oh shit, Odin's Court! Someone from there is or was a Mod at the Dream Theater forum I used to go to about 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## Rick Pierpont

telecaster90 said:


> Oh shit, Odin's Court! Someone from there is or was a Mod at the Dream Theater forum I used to go to about 3 or 4 years ago.



Yes, that would be Matt, the other guitar player/lead vocalist. He is a mod at the DT forum (if it still exists).


----------



## dicko

at the moment im writing original material for my band KALTROP [proggressive DEATH metal] and im in this band with one other guy[the bands called fear medics....industrial metal] and ive got my own lil set up for home recordin...KALTROP has got a new demo comin out soon....and same with fear medics....


----------



## friendforafoe

I'm doing a major equipment overhaul...i'm getting a jeff loomis signature shecter, a pod x3 live, and finally a dedicated recording pc...check out what i've made so far @ MySpace.com - Friend For A Foe [Has A New Song!!] - VA Beach, Virginia - Metal / Hardcore / Rock - www.myspace.com/friendforafoe2


----------



## Slayer89

Well, I don't think I've ever actually posted this before, but why not. 

Here's my personal music profile.

It only has some unfinished clips on it with iffy tone, but I'm still not too sure on recording and I'm working on it.


----------



## audibleE

My rock band Audiblethread is taking a break from performing after our last few shows. Time to write more material, finish the album and plan a tour. My other project is Inora, which actually is the new name. It's coming along nicely. We decided "Urinebath" was too tongue and cheek for a band name, while the music we're creating keeps getting more serious. So we're only 2 dudes writing all the music and beats, and slowly finding the right members to fill the spots. Cleveland, OH is slim pickins' for talented, dedicated musicians.

Check out the samples on our myspace profiles, let me know what you think.


----------



## Zarathustra

Hello everyone, my first post here. 
I'm in a death metal band called Abhorrent and we recently recorded two tracks.

MySpace.com - Abhorrent - SAN ANTONIO, Texas - Death Metal - www.myspace.com/abhorrentdm


----------



## 14strings

Zarathustra said:


> Hello everyone, my first post here.
> I'm in a death metal band called Abhorrent and we recently recorded two tracks.
> 
> MySpace.com - Abhorrent - SAN ANTONIO, Texas - Death Metal - www.myspace.com/abhorrentdm




NICE!

I have a really good friend in san an... man Id like to scream/sing for you guys! Awesome stuff you just need a seriously kick ass vocalist.
If you already have one I cant wait to hear it!


----------



## ZeroSignal

My first song is up now. It's a really really rough track and everything was written and recorded in just one take. I was just testing out my recording software and it turned out quite ok so I uploaded it.

I would really appreciate constructive criticism of the composition. (It's the unnamed one!)

MySpace.com - Kainos (Looking for a band!) - Dublin, IE - Gothic / Industrial / Ambient - www.myspace.com/ruarcstokesmusic

It's REALLY sloppy...


----------



## dream-thief

I'm stuck in a remote area.

I'm in a shitty high school Symphonic Rock band. but i'm not putting much into that, they're all well beneath me 

Aside from the bollocks, I'm co-ordinating a Metal Opera, 

Mixing/Mastering my main band's (Candle in the Dark) Demo, and 

Practicing the fuck out of my seven-string guitar/drum tracks for a Promo CD that I'm recording soon thing thats just like, me. on guitar. for like. Promotion. Not sure why, but it's just something I'd like to have. Band auditions maybe or maybe people will like the CD enough by itself. 

I've got enough on to keep me occupied anyway


----------



## dougsteele

Well,

I released a CD with a friend of mine called Fkatstick back in 2000, ha ha. MySpace.com - Flatstick - Melbourne, AU - Metal / Experimental / Alternative - www.myspace.com/flatstick . 

Chris Adler from LOG tried to get us signed, but we were 'too weird'...Gay!! He did however play our CD during their 1st tour, so thanks dude!!!

Since then, I've played guitar for Aussie Death Metal act here I Die, I play drums for Brothel, cover band Dr Nick, and STILL trying to get fucking Flatstick off the ground.

My partner in music, Gary McKay, died of cancer a couple years back. We were 80% done with Flatstick 2. RIP Bro..

Oh, did clinics for Line 6 and Ibanez out her ein Oz. Currently terrorizing youtubers with the Shred Durst shit.

I like beer.


----------



## beepx22

after a month of refusing to go into the studio with out my new loomis, I'm finally going back in, my band (russett burbank) is recording our second real album, probably our 6th total. The tentative name is "Everyday We Get Paid, Tomorrow" On top of that its a show or two a week until may, and summer touring starts again.... weee!!!!


----------



## awesomeargos

I've been putting more time into my web site -not easy to find free software that _works_ as advertised-but i have at last posted more examples of my past 7 string playing. (eventually i will go back and convert some 6 string performance on cassette tapes of my early shredding -you know that one note after the other kind of thing faster and faster until it sounds like a buzz and your axe starts to smoke, instead of my current preferred method of moving voices & counterpoint).
Now i am working on the martial arts side of my site and plan to have some cool pictures i took of the Shao Lin Monks  performing at the City Of Ten thousand Buddhas.
I used to teach Qi Gong, Xing Yi, Ba Gwa and Taiji at the Boys School & University when i was living there so i was lucky enough to be invited to see this special performance from the front row.
Also I hope to have a vid up of me showing some Kung Fu but that may take some time as I lack a _working_ video recorder. 
As you can see from my calendar at awesomeargos.com I have some gigs coming up with my favorite musicians Paul M. just accepted a Grammy for the Paul Winter Consort as he was the only member of that group at the awards he was also up for best Jazz soloist this year with the multi dimensionally talented and long lived group Oregon but as he put it- "_I've played better solos with you." _- so he was glad to be nominated but wasn't really expecting to win. He fits my idea and feel of melody and sudden inspiration so well he is always a joy to jam with. Al Strong is an exciting upright Bass player with an outrageous sense of rhythmic development in his solos. Al was the original Bassist with the Sons Of Chaplin years ago i am lucky to have such fine neighbors we all live within a mile of each other! 
I have fixed my web e mail so that it actually _sends_ me mail now, so if you tried it, please try again. Thats about it.
Love this site.


----------



## Xaios

Don't know that I'd call it a current project, but I have one song that I wrote and recorded a long time ago here: Robert Mura on purevolume


----------



## zimbloth

NEMECIDE (full demo available here)

MySpace.com - NEMECIDE - BRIGHTON, Massachusetts - Metal / Thrash / Death Metal - www.myspace.com/thenemecide


----------



## eleven59

Just joined Terrorhorse. I'm playing bass, guitarist plays an Epiphone LP7 and a Schecter Loomis-7.


----------



## Rick

Finally have a band together! 

MySpace.com - Obsolete Theory - AUSTIN, Texas - Metal / Rock / Progressive - www.myspace.com/obsoletetheorymusic


----------



## awesomeargos

Check it out! Live 04/04/08 Trio action with heavy sambabambamba. No bass player on this gig thats me on my 7 with Paul McCandless on sax and Rich Guardino on drums.Plus I wrote that tune! I hope you dig it and next time be sure to fly a million miles to be there with your live self.

http://www.awesomeargos.com/clips/However.mp3


----------



## stuh84

MySpace.com - End Of Eternity - Sheffield, South Yorkshire, UK - Progressive / Metal / Experimental - www.myspace.com/endofeternity42


----------



## Matt Crooks

The myspace has one song on it now, look for more announcements soon:

MySpace.com - Fool's Game - - Metal / Progressive - www.myspace.com/foolsgameband


----------



## Josh Lawson

The band I play for is called GLUG:

MySpace.com - GLUG - DAVIS, US - Metal / Hardcore / Rock - www.myspace.com/glugrocks
Enjoy!


----------



## OwainXerath

Xerath

MySpace.com - Xerath - Basingstoke, UK - Metal / Progressive - www.myspace.com/xerath
Xerath Official Website - ENTER

We go by many genres, but think Orchestral Groove Metal


----------



## Tukaar

My band Thorr-axe (formerly The Wizard) : MySpace.com - Thorr-axe - BLOOMFIELD, Indiana - Metal / Blues / Psychedelic - www.myspace.com/thedoomwizard.

We play a nice heapin' helpin' of stoner metal in the veins of Sleep, High On Fire, The Sword, Electric Wizard, and the first 4 Black Sabbath albums.


----------



## SteveDendura

Recording an album with Dendura currently. Drums are done, next is guitars, bass, then vocals/solos. This will be our first real album, and Neil Kernon is producing it. I'm not sure what amps we'll be playing through yet, but we are doing a lot of the guitars on a Schecter C7 Blackjack. Right now, I'm flat broke. We're not playing gigs at the moment. When our album is done we want to put together a tour. It's going to be fucking tough, between day jobs and playing out though. But it's metal!


----------



## JoePayne

well......I play bass for Divine Heresy, lead guitar for Pain After Death and lead guitarist/frontman for Domination Through Impurity. I have something else in the works that I can't talk about quite yet but it will be bad ass. We are in the organization/writing process.


----------



## caughtinamosh

School  I have come to loathe any subject that isn't English...

After my exams are done in about 6 months time I'm set - new PC, new pickups in my RG7321, new pickups in my ES335, midi keyboard and DAW... possibly HSS guitar as well...

Spending much of summer indoors methinks 

The girl isn't going to be happy... :S


----------



## abysmalrites

I've got a few things going on:

A solo ambient project. You can download the entire album here:
Infernal Ambience

Industrial death/black project. Songs are going to be redone soon.
Oblivion Manifesto

And I'm trying to get something started with an old drummer friend.


----------



## GorillaSalsa

I've been doing solo work for the past couple of months. Here's the myspace with synthesized tracks.

Gorilla Salsa on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

You can check out my development blog as well.

http://www.gorillasalsa.com


----------



## ZXIIIT

I play guitar and do backup vocals for Squirrelly Arts. 
Squirrelly Arts on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

This is my black metal project, I write all lyrics, guitars, bass, keys and drums.
MORPHESIA (Official) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

my electro side project, I do vocals, lyrics, drums, synth and everything else.
Electroclash Eclipse 86 on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

and finally, my newest project, I play guitar, lyrics and backup vocals in this. 
Skyzophrenia on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## rahul_mukerji

I'm presently playing guitars in a band called Iritis here in the DC area. Fusion music ... kinda

Iritis on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## scottro202

in a band, we don't have a name yet, but we're probably gonna go with ÜÜmlaÜt, hopefully well have some vids up after our first gig sunday (please see the thread regarding) don't get your hopes up though, there all covers, and we play in E standard (sorry, no 7ers  )


----------



## XxXPete

Playing guitar for Future Devastation Movement , Pete Pachio and, Adrian English We will be featured on shredguy records "shredding across the world vol.2" .Heres the link to blabbermouth write- up. BLABBERMOUTH.NET - SCAR SYMMETRY, Ex-DIO, ONWARD Guitarists Featured On 'Shredding Across The World' CD


----------



## Vairocarnal

The dead Lotus Society has finished recording their first fancy-schmancy release (EP) entitled "Enter The Wasteland" which will be released this saturday (Feb/28th/09) at our first show in months. Aside from that we're gathering/perfecting all of our material for the upcoming LP (Tentatively titled ArtErrorism) and parcticing our asses off once a week to stay in shape for SXSW...after that: THE WORLD!!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## robotsatemygma

Well, I was laid off from my job in January, so I'm back to working as a freelance Graphic Designer. 

Music wise: I've been concentrating all my efforts on my main band Pygar.
PYGAR on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
We'll be recording a split EP and hopefully a full length by the end of the year.

Otherwise I have two side projects... one is a Comedy Porno-Grindcore band called "the Muppet Baby Holocaust". I apologize if this offends anyone.
http://www.myspace.com/muppetbabyhalocaust

Another side project of mine is called Syphon Life. It's classical music I create with various themes on Garageband. The song "Singleton Esquire" is based on the short story "Young Goodman Brown" by Nathaniel Hawthorne.
http://www.myspace.com/syphonlife


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'm workin on puttin 2gether an album... Btw I'm one of the aforementioned bedroom shredders. At any rate I'm workin w a few friends from college n it should cover everything from jazz 2 metal 2 reggae 2 blues 2... (u get the point)


----------



## SleepingSymphon

Me and a friend are learning all of Sol Niger Within to play at our battle of the bands. We have to do a medley or something though of course cause there's a time limit. We also need to find a drummer, no vocals or bass unless we can find a bassist good enough.


----------



## ssskai

Well im working with my band Subversi0n atm, getting up to speed with a wonderful new drummer who has given us a new lease of life. 

As well as this, we are working on our second band Diary Video which will also include a little tutorial lesson from our drummer on how to play some subversi0n lol.

should be sweet....so yer,if you wanna know more about us, check out: 

SubVerSi0N [NEW DRUMMER FOUND][NEW TRACKS] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures &amp; Music Downloads 










​​


----------



## disk2

Hi,
Bed room guitarist/producer/remix artist here.
Current project is called Disk2.
Here is a link to my page on acid planet.
Songs by Disk2, Citizen of ACIDplanet.com
Don't hate on me too hard


----------



## Cypher

My death metal band Cypher (hence the orignal forum name 

Cypher - New Song Up on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Signed to a dutch label and we are currently preparing our second release. Two tracks on our Myspace. The new release will feature a certain mister Jeff Walker on guest vocals


----------



## Ze Kink

I'm in a band called Svetogorsk: Svetogorsk on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## signalgrey

I do ambient soundtrack work when im not being a teacher. I use my 7 string for the expanded low end. I perform live in various forms, using a looper and creating a sound scape ala stars of the lid. Or ill play with my laptop and reason 4 running, OR and most normally ill play a drummer and bassist.

My name is Citizen Lusca when i play solo or Citizen Lusca and the Surrogates.

be nice. its not metal at all. at...all.

http://www.purevolume.com/citizenlusca


----------



## Bo Millward

We're a brand new project from Manchester influenced by the likes of:

Sikth 
Animals As Leaders
Tesseract
Devin Townsend
Textures
Periphery
Fell Silent

Check us out;

The Nameless [NEW TRACKS/LAYOUT] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## scottro202

well, I just left my last band. But next school year, me and some friends are forming a Ska/Metal crossover band. I finally get to do death growls, backround vocals, have a horn section, headbang and skank...all in the same band!!!! I can't wait!!!

EDIT: and I'll have a 7 string by then, so there will be some 7 string madness as well!!!


----------



## jaybeals

HEY jaybeals up in the northeast! My band OBSCURE is chugging away at new riffs and melodies, just getting out there to play. Checkout some 7string thrash metal, not overly-technical but no crappy scooped-mids trash sound like most newbs when they invest 2grand in a full stack setup. My peavey duel 212 combo plugged into a 4x12 gets plenty of crunch with good low-volume breakup using 2 Ibanez rg-7s!

All that trash taking and all I can point you to is a live demo track on our reverbnation.com site- but I encourage all to checkout the videos, a live demo and our first show. THanks for any comments and input!!










">


----------



## Vstro

I play guitar for Salt The Wound. We are just about to release our second full length on Rotten Records (Goatwhore, DRI and such). We're all about touring as much as we can. Check us out, let me know what you think and if you dig it come out and hang out with us!

Salt the Wound - PREORDER ARES AT CMDISTRO NOW on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Petar

Greetings to all...!
Finally got faster internet access, so that i am able to share some music i've done..
Hence, meet the TransakT..
my metal/experimental/atmo/electro vision...!

3 tracks are uploaded..so, enjoy..!
TransakT on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Any opinions/comments are welcome, and feel free to add my page..!


----------



## chaosxcomplex

Its in my sig!!!! check it out, new music as soon as I get a new video card!!


----------



## eleven59

My own solo project  

Aaron VanDuynhoven on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Aaron VanDuynhoven | Facebook


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Other than 8 hours in UPS and the Guitar teaching job that occurs 3 days a week....

4arm has been pretty busy as of late. This is the year for me to be a metalhead:

4Arm (Film clip up on You Tube) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

On the flipside, 4arm also alternate as a Metallica tribute band for kicks and cash. Not as busy as 4arm but still...

BINGE AND PURGE on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

This band(s) practice every sunday arvo. 

I'm also playing bass in a prog/psychedelic band; The Vitruvian Man. Formed from other like minded members from other various projects. 

Vitruvian Man on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Practices every Monday. 

Those are the current bands active at the moment. I'm still in the process of writing songs for my solo project (11 songs complete... just the process of actually recording and releasing them). 6 years pending... 

I've also started another band with one of my best friends on drums. It's gonna be a more straight up rock band with cyber/prog/fusion influences. Lots fo genre hopping. So far, I've written all the songs (about 9) and the ideal bassist is still out of my grasp...  At the moment, my drummer and I are doing the odd acoustic duo doing various covers and road testing our songs. 

One more project is actually going to be born tomorrow... A somewhat supergroup consisting of my friends from local established bands. Looking forward to it. 


Long story short.... I don't sleep anymore.


----------



## bobrob

My wee solo project.

Captain Cloudsurfer on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## synrgy

I do not have clips to share yet, but a band I play in (set by satellite on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads -- though all recordings currently up on that page were done before I joined the band) has spent the last year or so writing and recording. It's definitely NOT metal in any way, shape or form, but I am using my 7 string guitars on the majority of the songs.

The rest of anything I have 'ready to share with people' is linked in my sig.


----------



## BrainArt

What the hell, I'll bite. It's not a band, per se, but it is my project. 

BrainArt on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads Feel free to add. The one track I have up on there is just a demo track, testing out a riff I had come up with for that song. I have 6 more in the works.

Also, the facebook page for it. Welcome to Facebook | Facebook


----------



## Evil7

Spine Extraction on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## victim5150

My bands videos


----------



## Nialzzz

Hey guys. 

Got a bit of the 'now over saturated' djent going on with m new band. We're called fathoms. 

We have a demo track up at the moment. Guitars into protools plug-in'd amplitube. Until calum (singer) is up for laying down vocals, just gonna be guitars and programmed drums for the moment. 

Fathoms on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## sonson_prest

We are ECHO CHAMBER - currently working on a few more songs for our demo, and also gigging in Liverpool (UK). Once the songs we're working are done and recorded, we'll be gigging as much as possible (day jobs permitting).

Check our demos so far (bear in mind though - these were recorded and mixed by me - a total amateur )

www.myspace.com/echo_chamber

Leave some feedback if you like


----------



## muffgoat

Here is some guitar fap for you! the full band name is actually Greetings from Ashbury Park but we go by Gfap! check it out

GFAP on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

and facebook plug 

GFAP! | Facebook


----------



## BrainArt

I just started another project with myself. It's an Ambient/Experiment Electronic project.

Creepy Gnomes | Facebook Facebook page. I just started this project earlier this morning, so it's still in the infant stages, but I already have three tracks and an EP in the works.

SoundClick artist: Creepy Gnomes - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## Metalus

My band As the World Weeps just put up a new song. 

As The World Weeps (NEW SONG UP NOW!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Evil7

The current project
Spine Extraction
Check out our 3 song demo on Myspace!
SPINE EXTRACTION(NEW SONGS POSTED) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
 Slightly industrial dark death metalish Sound 

thanks ​


----------



## chaosxcomplex

UPDATE::::I now have recording capabilities, so there are a few new clips on my soundclick.

SoundClick artist: Josh Bellaire - I've been writing music for a while, and these are the latest creations.

Lots of work to do!!


----------



## atguitarist

Hey guys,

thought I'd throw a plug for my current project.

http://www.angelicaltears.com

We will have an EP available end of August. Three rough mixes are up and the rest are from an old demo. Only one song really makes full use of the 7 string (this music existed before I joined the band - I just did my thing with the songs in the studio).

BTW the website is written in silverlight so you may be prompted to install microsoft silverlight when you go to the site.

Anyway, check out the first three songs - Save Me, Tomorrow Happens Now, and Chasing Eternity. feedback welcome.


----------



## blister7321

*My side projects first gig* for you central florida dudes who like punk 
we are doing some covers at atlantic sounds records in daytona on aug 21 good news its free


----------



## SargeantVomit

Check out my signature. Crossover trash. It's my band Cirrhosis. Our first demo just came out today.


----------



## Daemoniac

SoundClick artist: Shotgun Partisan - Coldwave and Industrial oriented EBM stuff. Will be heavier when i can record guitar...

Some industrial/slightly metal-ish/somewhat noisy wank for you


----------



## Concr3t3

It's time for us at Under The Stone to start the marketing wagon. 
1. We have a new myspace featuring new tunes from our new CD. Check it out and give us your honest feedback; nice and simple, right?
2. We are playing a show this Friday in San Diego with a couple of bands. Check out the flier for all the info. I'm stoked about this show because it's only $5 at the door and only 4 bands are playing instead of a bill with 8 to 10 bands for $12. Under The Stone (21+ SHOW DREAMSTREET FRI AUG 13) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads






Thanks for your time!
Concr3t3


----------



## neoclassical

My band Fenrismaw is opening for Suffocation on 10/21/10 at The Chance in Poughkeepsie, NY. We have tickets for sale for $18. There's no tax or service fees if you buy from us. Its cheaper than ordering on the internet or getting them at the door, so contact us, either through message or call/text 315 717 2529.

We are also co headlining a show with THE ABSENCE in Trenton, NJ on 11/9/10. Get $10 tickets through us!

Adam


----------



## neoclassical

Here are my band Fenrismaw's next few shows. New songs will be debuted on the 21st and 9th.

October 21st @ The Chance in Poughkeepsie, NY opening for Suffocation, The Faceless, Fleshgod Apocalypse, Decrepit Birth and Through the Eyes of the Dead on the 2010 Decibel Defiance Tour.

Nov 5th @ The Basement in Kingston, NY headlining the November Deathfest with Demilitia (band with a member of Kittie).

Nov 6th @ Herkimer Comm College with special guests TBA.

Nov 9th @ Championship Bar and Grill in Trenton, NJ Co headlining with The Absence. Special guests Brain Dead, and Beyond Dishonor.

December 1st @ The Chance in Poughkeepsie, NY opening for Chimaira, Daath, and Impending Doom.

Dec 5th @ Top Notch Bar & Grill in Wladen, NY headlining a show with our good friends Okosu.

For tickets and further info contact Josh (call/text) 315 717 2529
Or me
Adam 845 546 4404


----------



## Pif

Figured I should post this here as well =) Working on new material and finally playing shows with my band Thira! Clip of me running a brand new track:



Check www.thiraband.com for show dates!


----------



## Cameron931

Hey guys. My band Anastashia, is based out of Nashville, TN. We're more of a new wave death metal band. Pretty cool shit (biased opinion), but check it out for yourself. 

ANASTASHIA | Facebook
ANASTASHIA (NEW SONG UP!) on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Captain Axx

recording some acoustic peices, but cubase isn't working, so i'm gonna put record on my computer tomorrow.


----------



## CooleyJr

Nick aka MetalBuddah on here is working on a side project called Shodub. (I helped him pick out the name ) Anyway.. He has a song he's finishing and he wants me to do a guest solo. Also sometime in the near future I'll be re-doing my song 100w Bulb and I'll be adding 2-3 more solo sections. At least one for Reece Fullwood and Stephen Platt. Both are on board for whenever I quit being lazy and actually re-do it


----------



## Daemoniac

Well...

SoundClick artist: Daemoniac - Industrial, Ambient weirdness with a touch of Noise
Daemoniac

Hoping to have the EP finished by March next year


----------



## numberonejrio

SoundClick artist: West Madison - page with MP3 music downloads

My band, we're mostly freshmen in high school, our drummers a sophomore though. We'll be recording more stuff in a couple weeks.


----------



## Soubi7string

Myspace
my band, its our first recording soooo be gentle lol
some sludgy death metal/grind stuff
like morbid angel/cannibal corpse/dying fetus mashed into one


----------



## nickwizard

We're a metal band from Vancouver, Canada. Our album was just released on iTunes today at Reckoner - Download Reckoner Music on iTunes

Check us out at www.myspace.com/reckonervancouver

Thanks!


----------



## neoclassical

1/22/11 The brutality of Tennessee's Coathanger Abortion collides with Fenrismaw and Okosu, two of the nastiest bands in the Hudson Valley, plus special guests Braindead and Black Metal Mythology! We will be unfurling our newest blasphemy! You can show up at the door or get discounted tickets from us! The Basement, Kingston, NY.

For tickets and further info contact Josh (call/text) 315 717 2529
Or me
Adam 845 546 4404


----------



## signalgrey

I have a new EP coming out. These are the listener copies on my site. enjoy!

Citizen Lusca - The Ink Cloud - The Endless Sea of Trees

heres the album cover.





also check out my Purevolume page below, for some older songs.


----------



## skeletor88

I've just finished my Bachelor of Contemporary music in sydney and I'm just doing all of the shit that I've wanted to do since I started my degree.

I am kicking off my recording business in a few months, I am teaching 5 days a week, gigging with session stuff every couple of weeks and I've just been offered a 3 month session contract to tour asia in June with a funk/pop/soul band. Hahaha busy times me thinks....

Aside from that I'm really knuckling down on my metal projects and doing a lot of writing. It's good to get my br00tz on again.

Here's my latest work.

Sierra Juliet by Simon Grove on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## angeldust1985

hi check our performance with blackstar ht 100 and zoom hd q 3
i think i should post it heare
YouTube - Checkmate - Drowning pools Bodies (Live at RockBealia)


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Login | Facebook


----------



## saregamapa

Nice Video AngelDust


----------



## dbuk01

Current project now has a website with all web links up at Nya Official

Quite commercial stuff, next EP is due in summer, currently writing/booking gigs up.

Dan


----------



## metal_sam14

The Sam Locke Solo Project!

The Sam Locke Solo Project | Facebook


----------



## RichIKE

My band is currently looking for a label and doing pre-pro for our full length. The link to our Facebook is in my signature, check us out. We've recently played shows with Chelsea Grin, Oceano, And Hell Followed With..., and Suffokate. For fans of this sound check us out, again link is in my sig, thanks!


----------



## amarshism




----------



## deathsguitarist

This is something I have been working on recently. Trying to put a humorous spin on the brutal death metal thing. We have a song coming up called "I Did Coke With Billy Mays" as well as a song about a killer Easter bunny to celebrate Easter.

Casket Robbery | Facebook

Casket Robbery | Madison, WI | Metal | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation


We just finished up a brutal Easter Bunny song. Check it out!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFCNu5XKAW4http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFCNu5XKAW4


----------



## neoclassical

*Fenrismaw Rips Apart Herkimer w/ Constellations*

Don't miss one of the most dominant Death Metal bands in Upstate New York as they rip apart the town of Herkimer in what is sure to be a devastating display of brutality and pure metal fury. Opening for them are local up and comers, Constellations. The best part is, the show is FREE! Brought to you by the Underground Metal Club, and KROCK FM's The Sound and the Fury!

Friday, April 22 · 7:00pm - 10:00pm
FenrismawFenrismaw | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fenrismaw/262762358583


Doors: 7 PM
Admission: Free
ALL AGES

Login | Facebook


----------



## neoclassical

Next week Fenrismaw violates their hometown with Black Anvil, Anticosm, Mythology, Immolith, and our good friends Theogonia at The Loft 6 Crannrell Street Poughkeepsie, NY, Saturday, April 30 at 7pm


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

heres my shameless plug!

our band is on Toil Records and our fist cd "An Absence of Clarity" will be coming out soon!!
this is our single  leave a comment if you like it!


----------



## AndrewBrooklyn

My band, Brooklyn, melodic metalcore from Melbourne (Australia) just released our first demo.. we recorded the first two songs we ever wrote haha
Brooklyn | Facebook
or download it direct from here: http://www.brooklynhc.com


----------



## Arterial

technicolourdreamcode's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

My progressive post-rock project.


----------



## Blasphemer

I have my main band. We're the only instrumental band in the state of Maine right now, as far as I know: Capture the Sun

And my solo project: Dinitrios

Check us out and let me know what you think!


----------



## AvantGuardian

Metameric | Facebook
Metameric - heavy, deceptively progressive, rock project. We just had our first gig a couple weeks ago, posted some live clips, heading into the studio for a demo next month.


----------



## HollowmanPL

Carnage Inn | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos - Carnage Inn
and
This Is Spaaarta!!!!!'s sets on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free - Dead Bread


----------



## mulgreaux

Intensive Square

Premium Obnoxious Welsh Metal detonating on the New Blood Stage at Bloodstock Open Air Festival on Saturday 13th August. Make sure you're in the blast radius at 18.45!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIXMJD_QkSo


----------



## abswisher

Save Us From The Archon
Save Us From The Archon | Facebook


----------



## goatLuke

My main project!!!!!

goatfight!!!!!!!! Upstate NY!!!!! looking for shows!

GoatFight | Johnstown, NY | Metal / Goat / Thrash | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation


----------



## numberonejrio

Just a song I wrote a while back for my solo project thing.


----------



## RichIKE

Austaras | Facebook Band I'm playing guitar for while their main guitarist is in Europe for a semester.


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah

Cryptodira | Facebook

just put up some short sound clips from two of the songs off our first release. you can't really tell by the clips but we play a brand progressive death metal mixed with elements of post metal, melodic death metal, and some other stuff. thanks!


----------



## baconajda

fb.me/asjudgementdayapproaches got some big shit coming up for summer 2012


----------



## zakattak192

Mortiferous


"The Pestilent Ones"


"Fractured Sanity"


----------



## nshaw12

Just started up my own solo-ish project called Alas, Babylon. I can't post any of my heavier stuff just yet, but until then, I have some random clean stuff that I've been working on up.

Links!
Facebook: Alas, Babylon
My soundcloud: nshaw12's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Varcolac

I'm the bassist for Carpathia, a slice of 5-piece London-based blackened progressive thrash. Grooves so hard you'll put a kink in your neck.

EP's coming out on Friday, and we're gigging at the Unicorn in north London the same night. Should have it up on Bandcamp/Facebook/the internet by the weekend. Here's a taster...



Carpathia | Facebook
Carpathia/ Bleeding Oath at the Unicorn | Facebook


----------



## Mrkun

Hi, 

i'm guitarist at Nature (tehnical death metal). We're from Slovenia.

Nature - preimera novega

and my latest cover (Death - Sacred Serenity)

Death - Sacred Serenity cover - YouTube


----------



## Mysticlamp

like us on facebook


----------



## IronGoliath

Current project: Starcraft 2 Protoss Theme by Paul Ozz Music on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free It's pretty swaggalicious.

OH and check out www.facebook.com/zodmusic and like that shit.


----------



## Soubi7string

I'm the guitarist for a Death Metal band called AORTIC
reminiscent of Suffocation,Cannibal Corpse, and Exhumed
Pick your poison and give us a like/fan/share/blowjob/whatever

Aortic on PureVolume
Aortic | Chattanooga, TN | Metal / Death Metal / Grind | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation
Aortic
Aortic | Facebook
Aortic


----------



## 7thVagrant

Hello everyone..! This is what I'm working with at home. Enjoy! PM if you like it and give me your opinion! 

7thVagrant's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## warhead

War-head Official Website

the latest live clip:


----------



## summitsuk

Summits | Elysium


----------



## ipguitar

trying to get like a praise instrumental thing going on with my friends that are big AAL fans and progressive fans, so far so good with our "hit" song complete and performed with people going insane lol. Everything is going smoothly


----------



## Windwaker

Got an Avant/Prog metal project started, known 'round these parts as Autocatalytica | Facebook. Give it a listen if that seems to tickle your fancy.


----------



## MaxTaylorGrant

Having suffered a really bad accident in october 2011 I've had my right wrist rebuilt entirely from scratch. Needless to say this pretty much stopped guitar dead but I've now defied doctors predictions and can happily say I'm better than I've ever been on guitar! So I have a new band on the go to celebrate, we're called Gambit and we're from Scotland. Check it out!

https://www.facebook.com/GambitGlasgow


----------



## sagecoll

Hey Guys, 

Here's my band. We're called Verbatim. Here's our debut EP. We like to call ourselves Prog-Core. Some flashes of Dream Theater and August Burns Red and tons of jazz stuff, so we end up somewhere in the middle. There's plenty of vocals too, . 

Let me know what you guys think!!!

Verbatimtheband's sets on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## madmurphy13

Trying to get my new band off the ground at the moment, that alongside finding a decent job and making sure all my time spent recording and writing isn't alienating my girlfriend lol.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Avenge-Me/429370417093666

Only one song up at the moment but on the material coming soon, think Architects, Texas In July, August Burns Red are having a gangbang orgy with bands like Hell Is For Heroes, 36 Crazyfists, Jimmy Eat World etc. This would be the b*stard offspring from such a session that nobody really wants to take responsibilty for. 

A short sample of another track can also be found here 

Avenge ME - Metal / Metalcore / Alternative Band


----------



## DeafElectrician

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67GC6ERfaSE

based out of san diego check our facebook for updates.

what you guys think?


----------



## OpenSea

I have a solo studio project that started because I had found myself without a band or any regular songwriting partners. I really wanted to make some over the top multitracked metal with as many layers and as much organized chaos as I could employ, so I purchased some gear, built a small home studio, and have been working on City over the past year or so. Lately things have become more serious and I'm working hard to find band members to reproduce this stuff live.



City | Facebook

Feedback is greatly appreciated. Thanks for listening


----------



## BHandHW

We're a Prog Metal/Rock band. We've played a few local shows, and got an EP recorded. And we just posted a new demo the other day, so any feedback would be much appreciated 

Check out our site:
Between Hell and High Water

And our Facebook:
Between Hell and High Water | Facebook

And our Soundcloud:
Between Hell & High Water's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## xschuldinerx

Check out my band from Western Massachusetts.

We will release a song preview at 2,000 likes from our new Ep that we are releasing on September 25th. Help us out! thank you!

In Numbers

In Numbers | Facebook


----------



## D1nkum

In the studio with my band- I Shall Devour - Recording my solo's this coming week, then it's mixing and mastering time.

Also writing for the Album, working on some new licks (Octave displacement, tapped legato, tap slides) and really honing in on some nitty and gritty technique.

Also just got my tax return, so buying some new gear!

Got a headliner show coming up in Byron Bay that will be a lot of fun, and an opener for Impending Doom 2 weeks before that.

Then east coast tour within the next couple of months (We're based on the sunny Gold Coast of Australia).

bussssssy!

http://www.facebook.com/ishalldevour there's our facebook if you wanna check us out btw.


----------



## Cancer

These aren't exactly *new*, but here are some recent experiments in cybercore.

Darkatari tone test final by Human_Auto_X on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Hugly newguitars by Human_Auto_X on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## jmeezle

Hey Guys,

This song is a mix of new, on-the-fly riffs and a few riffs that I already had recorded so that I didn't forget them. I used my Agile Intrepid Pro Dual 825 EB EMG and Toontrack software. 

Teddy by jm2484 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Big thanks to Ted Bundy for the vocals at the beginning.


----------



## sawtoothscream

well right now im writing for a CD i want to put out before summer. Have 3 done, 2 almost, and im writing one right now. want 10 songs or so before I record. Its just me doing the the guitar and bass and my cuz does the drums and vocals. just a recording band until we can find members. in the past I was in a grindcore/ death metal band called off the beaten path and a instrumental band called An absent calming. are myspace is still up for the metal band and the instrumental band has a few videos off shows we played and our music video. really want to get out playing shows again, having played one since last summer and its killing me


----------



## Baum

The band I joined a while ago, replaced the lead guitarist. Melodic Metal with some Thrash influences. A lot of clean vocals, some not-so-clean vocals.


----------



## mikelink

jmeezle said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> This song is a mix of new, on-the-fly riffs and a few riffs that I already had recorded so that I didn't forget them. I used my Agile Intrepid Pro Dual 825 EB EMG and Toontrack software.
> 
> Teddy by jm2484 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
> 
> Big thanks to Ted Bundy for the vocals at the beginning.



Dude, really nice work. 

I'm using a similar workflow - Agile Pendulum Elite, Toontrack, and Apple software. I'm using Logic for the effects and plug-ins for other genres of music, but I rocked garageband for a long time just fine.

Here's two of my most recent projects:

First, some metalcore stuff with only backing Vox:
http://www.thatgraphicdesignermike.com/temp/justBGvox_demo.mp3

And here's some post rock I've been working on:
Slower:
http://www.thatgraphicdesignermike.com/music/We%20Do%20What%20The%20Sky%20Tells%20Us%20To%20Do.mp3

More upbeat:
http://www.thatgraphicdesignermike.com/music/Sunday.mp3


----------



## Northern

Baum said:


> The band I joined a while ago, replaced the lead guitarist. Melodic Metal with some Thrash influences. A lot of clean vocals, some not-so-clean vocals.



Not really my kind of music, but damn, that is one competent vocalist you have got there. If he actually pulls of clean vocals that well after screaming live, I'm rather impressed.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Hey guys, I just uploaded some new demos to my myspace page. Feel free to check them out. It's prog metal with lots of ambiences and weird sounds. There is also plenty of solos for the shred-aficionados out there:

Sphereal | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## Rizzo

I'm actually without a band. I rarely have enough time to play, but I'm getting my own stuff down little by little and it feels good. I'm teaching a little bit too, to a young boy.


----------



## tank

http://www.facebook.com/lacerhate here it is


----------



## Mprinsje

hey people!

here's the first demo of my post-rockish band, in which i play bass, check us out!

Clouds above Killarney by theseawasangry on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## op1e

Finally made a ReverbNation. I dont even know what subgenre we are, lol. 

Ashkult


----------



## Sephael

Tree Meets Sky The band I do, well a bunch of different shit for sound wise. Working on their album now so figured I'd promote them.


----------



## Hmantooth

This is my personal project. Haven't really picked up many listeners yet so Id appreciate feedback/comments etc. I just started learning how to EQ/mix properly (still very amateur obviously) and it has really inspired me to get writing. 

http://www.facebook.com/Terranoia

https://soundcloud.com/terranoia


----------



## Frankb7stringer

My band and I just started pre pro for our first EP. We are also looking for a new guitarist in the Eastern PA area lehigh valley, stroudsburg. We're based out of nazareth so it might be a little hike. Requirements:
Open minded christian
Metal
7 string ability
(not necessarily in that order) 

Pm me for more info as to styles and such

Besides that im starting my first digital/rack rig.


----------



## andyjanson

My band You Win Again Gravity - progressive post hardcore based in Windsor UK. Debut EP 'Reflect the Change' available for free download on soundcloud, and any support/facebook likes/feedback good or bad hugely appreciated. Cheers!

https://www.facebook.com/YouWinAgainGravity?ref=ts&fref=ts

https://soundcloud.com/youwinagaingravity


----------



## Synthacon9

This is my current project/band 

Kingdoms are a Metal band hailing from Auckland, New Zealand. Kingdoms have set out to create a new brutal blend of the extremes of metal. Mixing eerie augmentation and crushing breakdowns with melodic and progressive elements. Culminating in a mix of slamming death, ambient black metal, and groove soaked rhythms.

You can find our demo at Kingdoms
And keep up to date with us at our Facebook https://www.facebook.com/kingdomsnz


----------



## leechmasterargentina

I'm currently recording new songs for my Leechmaster project. I gotta start with the vocal sessions but I'm lacking lyrics for 1 song and it seems I never have the time or creativity to make them. These are the first songs I've recorded using a 7-string guitar because I got my first one at the end of last year.

Aside from that, I've changed string gauges in my 6-string, after trying to make my live band, Noosfera, to downtune a whole step to use my 7-string guitar. They complained some songs didn't sound good, this and that, so I'm going back to my 6-string for my band, just with heavier gauges.

Last but not least, I'm making this online sound design course which is very interesting but takes some hours of my life.

As for a job, I could save some money from my last job, so I decided last year to finish recording, mixing and mastering my project's songs and then I'll have to look for something else.


----------



## welsh_7stinger

Hias, currently I have no band but I am doing a solo project called S.O.I.M (sounds of insane music). It really has no specifications stylistic wise. Bass, guitar and the rare vocal is all me, rest is VST's. https://soundcloud.com/elliot-cadmore


----------



## nsimonsen

Surrender

My band "Surrender", currently working on our second LP.


----------



## TokenERGname

Hey y'all... my current project! Don't quite know what to call it asides from Rock, but since the internet is so good at subcategorizing everything, give it a whirl, yeah??

https://www.facebook.com/theporcelain2012

from there you can also find us on bandcamp, and our songs are free to download too!

edit: we're actually looking for a drummer... we're smack dab in the middle of hollywood/sfv, if anyone's down.


----------



## daniel_95

Here's my industrial project, I've had this page unpublished since mid last year.
Songs are currently pending vocals. (On that note, if anyone wants to guest feature on a track PM me.)

http://www.facebook.com/InfernoWithin


----------



## mikelink

Mprinsje said:


> hey people!
> 
> here's the first demo of my post-rockish band, in which i play bass, check us out!
> 
> Clouds above Killarney by theseawasangry on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Nice man, I'm digging the instruments and progressions you guys have going on here. Really liking some of the piano tracks too.

Here's my plug 
https://soundcloud.com/avella-1

All this stuff is just me, direct recordings, Logic effects/software triggered instruments, and superior drummer.


----------



## Nialzzz

Hi gents. 
I've finally pulled my thumb out of my arse and started finding members. Three of us have been jamming for ages, but just needed to flesh out the group to get ourselves active. 

On a hunt for a vocalist, bassist, and pianist. We're pushing out our first EP on Thursday this week. 

Hit us up. Give us a like. 

Facebook; http://www.facebook.com/theperseusveil
Bandcamp; available as of Thursday. 
Soundcloud; available as of Thursday. 

Thanks guys. xx


----------



## Mprinsje

hey dudes!

my hardcore/screamo band Throwing Bricks recorded our first demo, which is to be released somewhere in the next 2 weeks.

here's a track of it:
https://soundcloud.com/throwing-bricks/conductor-early-demo

we've also scored our first gig, April 12!


----------



## Jaketsnake94

Whats up guys!

If you have some time give my band a listen we have an EP coming out for free soon with a guest spot by Dan from Infant Annihilator 
Krokodil - Mammon and Pale Orchestra LIVE on Vimeo

www.facebook.com/krokodilri


----------



## AxeHappy

My band, Apotheoses, just released our first new song in a while:

Apotheoses Songs | ReverbNation

The lineup is like half different from the last song we released and the new members strengths and influences really come through!


----------



## Metal2TheMike

My band Off the Coast just recently finished up our first full length album and we're releasing it on June 1st.

For fans of The Red Chord, Hate Eternal, Job for a Cowboy, and Structures.


Off the Coast


----------



## f2f4

I'm currently in a post-hardcoreish band. We released a (self-recorded) EP a few months ago and are hoping to start gigging regularly this summer. The EP is free for download so check it out!

www.facebook.com/thepilotsarchive
www.thepilotsarchive.bandcamp.com


----------



## metaljohn

Metal/hardcore band for fans of All Out War, Entombed, Bolt Thrower, Shattered Realm, etc.

No Altars


----------



## gunslingerjh

My Instrumental Progressive Metal band.Shadowdust:

My solo projects.


----------



## kevinjames

My band plays hillbilly, hellbilly, offensive country, blues and we're hoping someday people are actually going to like our music. 

Federal Hog Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes

Finally have close to a solid group of members after a long search. Getting out shit together and starting shows/videos soon

https://www.facebook.com/Everythingseventualofficial


----------



## MikeDojcsak

Still Life - Dynamic alt/indie rock from Hamilton, Ontario, Canada

FFO: Muse, Radiohead, Deftones, Incubus, Thrice

http://www.facebook.com/stilllifehamilton


----------



## theo

Hollow World. Pretty straight up melodeath/gothenburg.

FFO: TBDM, In Flames etc



http://www.facebook.com/hollowworldband


----------



## Dylanvoy

check out my current band Vale Of Years recording our ep this summer play tons of shows since april of 2012 even the trocadero 
www.facebook.com/valeofyears
ValeofYears1&#39;s channel - YouTube


----------



## EricG

I recently set a goal of writing about 10-12 songs (most likely only guitar and drums since I'm in the military and will be writing both parts) from now until next summer. 

I've done one so far:


----------



## Rustee

https://www.facebook.com/thesilphconcept


----------



## f2f4

I've posted our info in here before, but the band I'm in just released a new demo, so I figure I'll plug it here. The track is called "Tragedy Addict"

The Pilot&#39;s Archive


----------



## Perihelion

My band Hadean, we just finished recording our EP. 

Hadean

FFO: BTBAM, Post Rock, Sludge, Prog


----------



## GraveMind

Been in this band a while now  and just started a solo thingy for learning recording, mixing and mastering https://soundcloud.com/gravemind-2. Please feel free to tell me where I screw up as I am learning lol.


----------



## nostealbucket

https://soundcloud.com/death-in-a-basket/emersion-full

I wrote an album. It's just me and another guitarist who programmed the drums.
We're probably going to rerecord everything later this year, but it's a rough take...
(FFO: Btbam, The contortionist, mastodon, radiohead, mars volta...)

EDIT: emersion =/= immersion. Two completely different words.


----------



## The J3RM

Check out my band, Promethæa. We are a prog band that plays 8 strings, and just put out an E.P. entitled "Extra Progresstrial". Here's a link to our facebook and soundcloud. Go ahead and let us know what you think, and maybe like us too.

https://www.facebook.com/Promethaea

https://soundcloud.com/promethaea

Thanks guys...and ladies.


----------



## Tomii Sonic

Guys it would mean A TON to me if I could get some input on the direction, quality of the songs in the snippet! I am posting a bit early, but I am curious if you guys will like the concept. https://soundcloud.com/sixdark6/a-bunch-of-work-in-progress


----------



## dominic252

BASTION

Just finished recording our EP! No music up yet, but we should have a song up this week. Just trying to spread the word about us. FFO Counterparts, Misery Signals, Shai Hulud


----------



## Kride

New vid out from Concrete Icon!


----------



## taysil11

working the day job....

but i've got a group who i write with. our drummer, who we've played with for years, moved on to the navy and is a corpsman. he's out creative brother, so we still write with him over various tab softwares, and recently put out our first release. 

for live stuff we've got a buddy who's sick and can play the stuff, so we're looking forward to gigging!

The Distance Project


----------



## idontevenowna7string

I'm the drummer in a skate punk/grind/something band that uses an 8-string and electronic drums. Here's a video of our most recent live show. The whole thing was plagued with issues, mostly our own fault, and we talk way too much between songs, sometimes longer than the songs themselves. Our singer edited the footage so it's very self-indulgent and "tour DVD"-ish. What do you think?

SKIP TO 3:20 FOR THE ACTUAL MUSIC. 
And just for the record, it was the venue's decision to play that Windows 95 screen saver thing in the background.


----------



## f2f4

My band just released a new single off of our upcoming full-length. Check it out! (punk/hardcore) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gh46C7k9yNY


----------



## mikelink

MikeDojcsak said:


> Still Life - Dynamic alt/indie rock from Hamilton, Ontario, Canada
> 
> FFO: Muse, Radiohead, Deftones, Incubus, Thrice
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/stilllifehamilton



I always enjoy listening to _quality_ non-metal bands on this site. Thanks for the post


----------



## Dalcan

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Armory/391235134338485


Link above, the song linked on there is the one I've put on Soundcloud as well.


----------



## MemphisHawk

My wife and I have a band that was reviewed by Steel Panther on their first edition of "Demolicious". I have no idea why they chose to review our song over what was probably hundreds of demos at a minimum. Here is their review and then the whole song. Of course they want to .... my wife, but other than that they gave a generally positive review! It's literally 90s Alt/Grunge, I'm a product of how I grew up I guess. 

I play everything on the song, and despite Michael Starr's insistence that it is a drum machine, that is me playing live track drums one time through.


----------



## RichIKE




----------



## Orgalmer

This is my band. Dunno why I haven't posted it in here before. It's uh, kind of disgusting hardcore djent I guess? We have a female vocalist now who can sing (originally I recorded the whole thing myself), so this stuff is quite dark compared to the next EP we are releasing.

www.facebook.com/incursionsband chuck us a like if you dig it.

Incursions - The Harbinger - YouTube

/EDIT can't figure out how to embed YT 'cause I'm an idiot.


----------



## theo

Here ya go Kalten


----------



## Orgalmer

Aw dude you're a legend, thanks


----------



## theo

New song taken from my bands ep:



The entire release is here: Hollow World


----------



## Thanatopsis

My band Hexogen, based out of Sudbury, MA has been together about a year. Just played our second gig last night that went really well.

This is from last night, video sucks but considering it was made with a phone, the sound isn't too bad. The sound in the place I thought was really good so at least she(bassist's girlfriend recorded it) had something good to work with.


----------



## kaptinfire

recently uploaded this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNIZZGniFrM
Ive got loads at that "nearly finished" stage including a good few using those extra strings


----------



## CanniballistiX

Here's my soundcloud, I'm always writing, but only recently have I begun updating often.

www.soundcloud.com/canniballistix


----------



## Kaickul

https://soundcloud.com/rawkittenrecords


----------



## sage

My post-rock band, Stations of the Breath, released an EP today. You can download it for free or pay whatcha like at Stations of the Breath - 

For the geeks:
Guitars are a Gibson 339 and my custom built SRV Strat clone.
Amps are a Valvetronix AD120 and a Mesa Single Rectifier. Bass is a GK800 head into a SWR 4x12 cab. Mics on speakers are SM57, SM7B, or Beta 57A. Distance mic is a Cascade Tube Elroy. 
Drums are live, recorded with a D112, SM57 on the tom, SM7B on the floor tom, Apex 185s as overheads, Beta 57A on the snare, Elroy as a room mic... 
Tracked in Logic through a Saffire Pro 40 and an ART Tubefire 8. 
Dumped onto ADAT so our other guitarist could do the mixing on his board. I believe it's a Mackie something or other. He used some outboard compressors and stuff... Gee, this is getting more vague than I had hoped it would be. 

Anyway, give it a listen. It ain't perfect, but it's as good as we could get it and we're pretty happy with the way it sounds.


----------



## Maverick187

www.facebook.com/grieverau, only started late last year - hopefully a few people dig it!! FFO: The Acacia Strain, Ion Dissonance, Xibalba


----------



## Nitrobattery

I play guitar in a band called Into Shadow. You can see our new video here 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-h33hFylyM

Check us out on Facebook at www.facebook.com/intoshadow


----------



## patata

Just got a bassist slot on a stoner metal band.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

My band Apollism (progressive metal) is heading into the studio this weekend to record our first album. Also working on some solo folk-inspired stuff that's in the composition stages, currently only existing in Guitar Pro form.

https://soundcloud.com/jordan_brown96 if anyone's interested.


----------



## DestroyerD

this is my current band. Metamora
https://www.facebook.com/deathcore.metamora?fref=nfwe recorded our first single with 

Scott Creekmore (Mercenary Digital Studios)
https://soundcloud.com/deathcore-metamora

we are good friends with holden zacharias (Delta vocalist). he did an awesome guest spot on our first single "In Judgement"

let me know what you guys think!


----------



## HeavyD

Fragmenta is currently #1 both locally and nationally for metal on the Reverb Nation (reverbnation.com/fragmenta) charts! Dismantled is our new single from our upcoming and nearly completed second album. You can also listen to it on YouTube. We did a mini tour with two dates per state. We recently signed to Legacy Records from Germany and are really excited about our recent success and will definitely be going full national and international soon.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7WpQMJfAHE

Check out these songs from our first record SEDITION from 2011.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVvbX0lqxrc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooMBgYTQKE4

If you're in the area, this is when our next show is.


----------



## oryphic

It's been a while since I've posted on here, I felt this was more than worthy of a share.

Travis Orbin - Nick Maini Session - "Why Is a Raven like a Writing Desk?" - YouTube

Check out this vid of Travis Orbin tracking drums for my latest tune "Why Is A Raven Like A Writing Desk?". The guy does great work, so stoked I got to work with him! A free listen/download of the tune is available at soundcloud.com/nickmaini

Thank you sevenstringers!


----------



## oryphic

It's been a while since I've posted on here, I felt this was more than worthy of a share.

Travis Orbin - Nick Maini Session - "Why Is a Raven like a Writing Desk?" - YouTube

Check out this vid of Travis Orbin tracking drums for my latest tune "Why Is A Raven Like A Writing Desk?". The guy does great work, so stoked I got to work with him! A free listen/download of the tune is available at soundcloud.com/nickmaini

Thank you sevenstringers!


----------



## AcousticMinja

I'm in a project right now called Silicate. It's like Progressive Metal/Alternative Metal with a few influences here and there from other genres. I haven't really posted one of these before, but here are some current instrumental demos I've got up (vox soon) 

www.facebook.com/silicateband


https://soundcloud.com/silicateband

And our most recent demo

https://soundcloud.com/silicateband/lament-tentative-title-instrumental-demo-silicate


Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## col

Link in signature. Electro death metal, inspired by 50's and 60's electronic music. And Tangerine Dream. And Portishead. 

Recording and mixing our second EP now, quite different from the first one, much more uniform in style when the first one was all over the place.


----------



## MemphisHawk

My current band.

[YOUTUBEVID]a5P5fOfUTJY[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

my bands latest shit. not finished yet. still needs some gang vocals
https://soundcloud.com/jimbo-bunn/something-to-say


----------



## Martis93

Here's my soundcloud. I am a composer, writing for a lot of instruments, so expect all kinds of stuff. From prog to atmospheric electronic music, jazz and even some orchestral stuff. For the past year and a half all I've done was music all day, everyday, so I have improved tremendously and figured I needed a fresh start. Only one track up, but I will be uploading a lot from now on because I have tons of music on my pc and I write everyday.  If you dig this stuff, please follow me on my facebook page and sub to my YouTube channel! My biggest dream is a career as a composer, so that would mean the world to me.

Martynas Eidukevicius's sounds on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## Oxygen42

Here's my band, Aeon Extera. We recently changed our name after being "Singularity" for quite a while. When we realized how many other bands with the same there were, we decided it was time for a change.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuahUoPs0C8&list=UUckf_EMUMb6M_mHc7x8KKnw
https://soundcloud.com/lucangelofinney


----------



## JoeuJGM

Here's my band, "We the Delirious", we don't have much in the line of full tracks released but my recent Soundcloud uploads are of much higher quality. Our goal is create a concept album/series of albums telling a story our other guitarist wrote. It's pretty badass, that's about all I'm gonna say. We play a kind of progressive rock/metal.
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/WeTheDelirious
Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/wethedeliriousband


----------



## Oxygen42

My band, Singularity, recently put together a collection of our demos and uploaded them to soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/singularityca
We're working on putting an EP together soon, but we want to get started on promoting ourselves. Of course, to do so, we need something to promote


----------



## Nitrobattery

If any of you are in the Clifton Park, NY area.....this should be a lot of fun. 







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdDa28SxpC4


----------



## f2f4

My band just released our full-length. It's all DIY so all things considered I'm pretty damn happy with it. 
The Pilot&#39;s Archive


----------



## Yo_Wattup

SC in sig! Would be stoked if you guys could like us on facebook!

https://www.facebook.com/kickthebutterfly2013


----------



## MemphisHawk

Another song from my wife and I. 

[YOUTUBEVID]7nZHhpqnT8o[/YOUTUBEVID]

eidt:

and another!

[YOUTUBEVID]njGFHx0wvac[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## Ashstrodamus

This is older, but this seemed a pretty good place to post it. Hadn't listened to this one in a while. The mix is pretty damn good for a basement recording. Sorry, don't know how to embed here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUCE1d3Edtw


----------



## HeavyD

There's some awesome music in this thread. There's just no excuse for not being able to find good music "these days".


----------



## Kaickul

Checkout my band, Ayan and the Myopics, a 60s garage rock and roll band from the Philippines. 

https://www.facebook.com/AyanAndTheMyopics

[YOUTUBEVID]a2Mo4hb513k[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## Malacoda

I play guitar/compose/program for Existential Animals. Our new EP is coming out on October 14 and we just put out a single in support of it. Instrumental tech-death FFO Gorod, The Faceless, Animals As Leaders, etc. Check it out


----------



## cfrank

Hey! I play guitar in Shell From Oceanic (Instrumental/Prog). We just dropped our single 'Interstellar Motion'. Check us out! 

https://facebook.com/shellfromoceanic

[YOUTUBEVID]O-VF-S8qRmQ[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## Themata

I play in a UK alternative/progressive rock/metal band, Ribdonor. Our latest single `Intravenous` came out the other day. Put it on YouTube today. 

_*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dClToBqKoVg&list=UUTcInhjrK9hMX9skwcKox4w

Have a listen! 
*_


----------



## zakattak192

My band, Castle Freak, just put out an E.P. entitled "Still Rotting", and got a full stream on Decibel's website.

Check it out on our bandcamp: https://castlefreak.bandcamp.com/album/still-rotting

FFO: Repulsion, Autopsy, Carnivore, etc.


----------



## codyblast

My band just dropped a new vid. FFO: heavy as balls

Iconoclast - Born Of Malice [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## Semi-pro

Metal with female vox and manly guitars


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I released an album about 2 months ago followed by the demos from the recording sessions. The album was intended to have vocals, but it never panned out; however, it describes the difficulty in living a dual life as a sociopathic serial killer ala Patrick Bateman.

https://dbartko.bandcamp.com/album/the-calming-effect-of-murder
https://dbartko.bandcamp.com/album/demos


----------



## noUser01

Don't know if any of you guys are into deathcore, but my band just released a teaser of our upcoming EP. Got some shred stuff in there too for those who aren't fans of breakdowns.  Enjoy!

FFO: Thy Art Is Murder, Oceano, Molotov Solution, Carnifex, AngelMaker etc.


----------



## Reptillian Overlord

Septic Mutagen - I'm one of the live guitarists, we do sci-fi themed slam/grind/bdm and we've got a new release coming out soon
Bandcamp - Septic Mutagen
Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/septicmutagenau


----------



## col

Coraxo - scifi death metal, with ambient electro a'la Tangerine Dream, Tycho, Node mixed in.

New EP out now, mastered by Dan Swanö at Unisound Sweden.



Coraxo Official - Electro Death Metal


----------



## noUser01

Just an update to my previous post, my band just released our new EP "Purification" last month. Hope you guys dig what you hear. If you're not a fan of breakdowns there are some shreddier solos in the 2nd and 6th songs.


----------



## buriedoutback

Death Metal (with strings/piano instead of bass) from North Bay, Ontario, Canada !
Our album was just released at buriedoutback.bandcamp.com for $1
Our webpage is www.facebook.com/buriedoutback


----------



## Radau

Metanoia - Prog rock (Think Dead Letter Circus, Karnivool)
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/metanoia-5/statues[/SC]
https://www.facebook.com/officialmetanoiaband


----------



## OhCruelFortune

Raising kids, working constantly, struggling to pay the bills. Other than that, currently self recording, self producing, self programming, self promoting my and my friend's EP. The band is Oh, Cruel Fortune, and the EP is called The [REDACTED] EP. It's just metal. Lol

I also do the art. 



[SC]https://soundcloud.com/waylonwhitson/vimanas-descending-mastered[/SC]


----------



## ke7mix

Avoid The Void - Vans Warped Tour Battle Of The Bands

Share and listen! let me know what you all think!


----------



## død

Just joined this band. Can't wait to play this stuff live.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Bat Country performed by our band Absolute zero last night. Recorded with Teac mini recorder sitting on the sound desk.


----------



## TheDrumEquation

død;4336859 said:


> Just joined this band. Can't wait to play this stuff live.




I love this! This sounds like a blast to play lol


----------



## buriedoutback

Canadian Death Metal: Buried out Back
Our first legit music video. Conceived, directed, filmed, edited and performed in by ME.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5jOvNNTdAY


----------



## Semi-pro

Joined back my old band, Amoral. Prog metal from Finland. Here's a new song from the upcoming album (I do the cookie monster parts and play the guitar):


----------



## mr coffee

Got another gig coming up...if you're in the Houston area, come check us out!

When: April 23, 2016 - 10:00PM
Where: Union Tavern
Pattern Recognition
with
Calling Chase
Farewell To Solace







-m


----------



## Sdrizis89

My band is currently writing new material and planning to track an album in August. Here is a single we rushed out last year.

Check us out and give us a like  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lc8ddOaJaIc

Facebook: www.facebook.com/deadwakeband


----------



## sage

We just released our EP. It's pretty heavy. In the vein of Dillinger, Architects, Misery Signals, but maybe weirder. http://thewaninglight.bandcamp.com - Free download.


----------



## pastanator

https://swamp-nuts.bandcamp.com/ 

free goregrind/porngrind demo. for fans of fast and groovy stuff that's fun


----------



## ZXIIIT

My main musical endeavour, Morphesia, has been pretty busy this year. Just booked a show in LA, and will be playing Arizona this Saturday, so far, 23 shows in 2016.





Also, just released a new EP, featuring a song from the upcoming new album plus live and rare tracks.


----------



## frogman81

My gothic band's newest single, rough-mixed with lyrics. If you dig Type O Negative you might like it.


----------



## thoughtpyotr

Here is my band's self produced EP. FFO: Meshuggah, Veil of Maya
Get it for free: 




*Ascension EP*
*Black Bile*

blackbileofficial.bandcamp.com


----------



## Basilisk

My band The Invict has released a new single last week  
Feel free to check it out ->>


----------



## JoshuaRichard

Christopher said:


> What's everyone doing now a days?


My band is playing a show in the back of an oddity shop, downtown in my city September 1st. We're having major lineup changes (meaning everyone is leaving except me, and maybe the bassist) and I'm looking for new members. We went from a five piece band, to a four piece band, and now if the bassist isn't interested, we're going to be a three piece, eight string, deathcore band.

I'm holding auditions for two prospective members I have and hopefully they'll be the official, replacement, full time members of Luna Amour.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

Sdrizis89 said:


> My band is currently writing new material and planning to track an album in August. Here is a single we rushed out last year.
> 
> Check us out and give us a like
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook: www.facebook.com/deadwakeband




I really like that song!


----------



## fraxtal

My bands just released our First EP

https://createthecrayon1.bandcamp.com/releases

Have a squizzzz


----------



## Unleash The Fury

fraxtal said:


> My bands just released our First EP
> 
> https://createthecrayon1.bandcamp.com/releases
> 
> Have a squizzzz



Thats some good shit. Nice vocals. I think the guitars might be too low in the mix though i can barely hear them


----------



## Sdrizis89

Unleash The Fury said:


> I really like that song!


Thank you! We just released our debut album last month. Check it out if you get a chance  

Deadwakenyc.bandcamp.com 
Www.facebook.com/deadwakeband
Instagram/Twitter: @deadwakeband


----------



## EmaDaCuz

I am recording the second EP of my original band. It is going to be a celebration of our 20th birthday "together". Possibly playing a few dates down in Italy next year.

This is some old stuff, from last year.
https://antrum.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Azure

Hey, just released my first EP!

https://effigybandofficial.bandcamp.com/album/cataract

Everything was done by myself, pretty happy with the results


----------



## jonsick

First video for my band here. Female-fronted melodic groovy metal. First album is due out soon, but have a video for now. 

www.ElysianDivide.com


----------



## jonsick

Semi-pro said:


> Joined back my old band, Amoral. Prog metal from Finland. Here's a new song from the upcoming album (I do the cookie monster parts and play the guitar):



Seen you guys a couple of times! Come on back to the UK


----------



## John

I finished an album and released it across the interwebs. Apart from it being my work in regards to the words and music, I also recorded and mixed it.

As for the album itself, it can be downloaded and streamed across these platforms:
Spotify: https://goo.gl/PdPVYh
Bandcamp: https://goo.gl/HGp7eY
iTunes: https://goo.gl/PPSziC
Amazon: http://a.co/1aF6Pe3
GooglePlay: https://goo.gl/FdQGtA

And here are a few quick playthroughs of songs featured on the album, fwiw:


----------



## Semi-pro

jonsick said:


> Seen you guys a couple of times! Come on back to the UK



Ah shit, cool! Too bad we had our farewell concert last year  Half of the guys had grown out of metal and the rest of us who were stubborn enough have continued with new bands. Speaking of which: atm my band Humavoid is making an album. Gonna post updates soon


----------



## DudeManBrother

https://aphelionofficial.bandcamp.com/album/opposites-rendered

Just finished this 5 song EP! We play melodic technical death metal and are pretty happy with how it turned out. We are playing with Insomnium on June 2nd in Seattle, and doing something on the West Coast with the Summer Slaughter Tour this summer. Check it out!!


----------



## NosralTserrof

I just started a solo project where I finally get to tap into those proggy-metalcore riffs. FFO Misery Signals, Architects, etc. 

Bandcamp link in my bio.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

My Progressive Metalcore band A Titan, A Deity (FFO Architects, Northlane, Tesseract) just realised our third single from our EP Animate/Redefine



Drop me a message for more details : )


----------



## Semi-pro

Currently recording an album with my band. We call our music Progressive Aggressive Metal, since it's mostly in your face stuff despite the complexity of the music. Check out our latest update


----------



## Sdrizis89

My new project just dropped this EP. Check it out!
https://theillusoryself.bandcamp.com/releases 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Catalyst Collide

Man, no one's posted thread in a long while, but I'll bite.
Mostly practicing and getting back into a good schedule of daily writing
Currently challenging myself to write, record and post a riff everyday for 30 days (view on IG, link below)
Trying to get out of my shell a bit and post stuff - good, bad or ugly.
Hoping to record 2-5 tracks this year to release, along with putting videos together for them.

Follow along on instagram: catalystcollide / / https://www.instagram.com/catalystcollide/


----------



## Cynicanal

Are we allowed to plug our shit here if the shit we're plugging doesn't play live?

Fuck it, I'll go ahead and plug my band: Condemner. Filthy death metal done the proper way. Listen to and buy our shit here: https://condemner.bandcamp.com


----------



## thriveNSuffer




----------



## Ben Pinkus

A Titan, A Deity - Progressive Metalcore band from the UK (FFO: Tesseract, Northlane, Architects)

We just released our new single Carpe Noctem last week, check it out. 


If you're a fan feel free to like/subscribe on socials or give me a shout for more details : )


----------



## Semi-pro

New song! If you like Meshuggah and Jinjer, I might want to check this out:


----------



## Dabo Fett

Working on mixing our debut EP now, but there’s some clips at our Facebook and Instagram. It’s some weird badass mix of clutch and mastodon and red fang meets Motörhead in places. 

Www.facebook.com/oldbonesny
Www.instagram.com/oldbonesny


----------



## John

I released a couple albums, on the side. I handled the songwriting, recording, and production using a potato. I've taken the liberty to include links to my work:

Spotify: https://spoti.fi/2KAxju9
Bandcamp: https://deathbenotproud.bandcamp.com
iTunes: https://apple.co/2PbGCPH
Amazon: http://a.co/1aF6Pe3
Google Play: http://bit.ly/2DeN43A


----------



## NikSampson

Here's my band Prolapse A.D. - UK Thrash metal with a shot of comedy (depending on your tastes) 

I'm the guitarist and yes, I nearly fell off that crane...


----------



## thriveNSuffer

We just did an exclusive debut of our first single with my band TURBO on bravewords check it out, I am the bass player. We come from Halifax NS in Canada, hoping to get a little tour through Mex for new years. Our album FAST AS FVCK is coming out in a few weeks and it's going to flip tables!





http://bravewords.com/news/exclusiv...j6tu78fS8HbZ1lPVyqwtmET_Q547i6PKDsJ-CRSW-wxRE


----------



## cwhitey2

Disfathom.bandcamp.com

If you like deathgrind check us out.


----------



## Pablo255

I'm currently playing bass in this band. Unfortunately, the lockdown in our country started at the same time we planned to release the new album. Give it some love, please.

Spotify: https://open.spotify.com/album/79dVOvP0XXXTJi6R2dMBK8
Bandcamp: https://backtorlyeh.bandcamp.com/album/chosen
iTunes: https://music.apple.com/us/album/chosen/1500010791



If you like HP Lovecraft, mixed genres and wicked polyrythms, check it out!


----------



## Sdrizis89

Got to work on a hardstyle EDM track with my friend DRITTO. I played guitar on this using my Mayones Duvell 7 with a BKP Black Dog pickup and the NDSP Fortin NTS Plugin. I believe it officially releases next week. 
https://www.beatport.com/release/mastodon-feat-steven-drizis/3000671


----------



## Semi-pro

New song! 8-string riffs, synth licks, piano solo!


----------

